# SeveN Fired Coaches and not One Team That can Use Tebow?



## JimBowie1958

Teow's record for his NFL career.
Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com

47% completion average, on a bad team that required a lot of balls thrown out of bounds or to the dirt and lots of sacks.
75% completion average his last year with the Jets.
Career QB rating of 88, which is not bad in the NFL when you have bad throwing mechanics. ESPN has him at a 75 careerQB rating, Tim Tebow Stats - ESPN

He has led a dramatic turn around for the Broncosa team to a win in the playoffs over the Steelers in 2011.
Tim Tebow by the Numbers: Breaking Passing Records vs the Pittsburgh Steelers | Bleacher Report

And despite his improvement, the Jets coach refused to start him when needed.

In his last preseason game with the New England Patriots (Tim Tebow: Game Logs at NFL.com) he came in with a 54.5% completion and an 83.7 QB rating, throwing two touchdown passes and one interception.

Current update on Tim Tebow's progress.
Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN

And not a single NFL team could find room for this guy on their roster?

NFL Stats: by Player Category

Lol, the NFL sucks.

We need a new competitive league that doesn't penalize players who don't have a criminal record.


----------



## JimBowie1958

FOOTBALL: Tim Tebow finds a new team ? ESPN - Sports - Source Newspapers


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I don't think Tebow is very good. But he definitely seems to be getting Kluwe'd a.k.a. blackballed.


----------



## HUGGY

I think Tebow(or figures cast in his famous kneeling pose) would make an interesting and amusing lawn monkey.


----------



## WinterBorn

I don't buy the whole "No one wants Tebow because he is a good Christian boy" nonsense.

If a coach or owner thought Tebow could take them places, they would hire him.  Nothing else would matter.

But I am confused as to why no one has run him at tight-end.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

WinterBorn said:


> I don't buy the whole "No one wants Tebow because he is a good Christian boy" nonsense.
> 
> If a coach or owner thought Tebow could take them places, they would hire him.  Nothing else would matter.
> 
> But I am confused as to why no one has run him at tight-end.



Really? When the last time you saw a QB (Heisman winner/national champion), take a team from oblivion to the playoffs, win a playoff game on a dramatic throw, throw 75 percent the next season, and then be out of the league after that? You don't buy it cos you don't want to buy it.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> I don't buy the whole "No one wants Tebow because he is a good Christian boy" nonsense.
> 
> If a coach or owner thought Tebow could take them places, they would hire him.  Nothing else would matter.
> 
> But I am confused as to why no one has run him at tight-end.



An 88 QB rating puts him 16th in the top twenty starting QBs in the NFL right now, and you would move him to  tight end?

Plainly you don't grasp the importance of a playoff winning QB.


----------



## JimBowie1958

TheGreatGatsby said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy the whole "No one wants Tebow because he is a good Christian boy" nonsense.
> 
> If a coach or owner thought Tebow could take them places, they would hire him.  Nothing else would matter.
> 
> But I am confused as to why no one has run him at tight-end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? When the last time you saw a QB (Heisman winner/national champion), take a team from oblivion to the playoffs, win a playoff game on a dramatic throw, throw 75 percent the next season, and then be out of the league after that? You don't buy it cos you don't want to buy it.
Click to expand...


No, he doesn't because it would be bad PR for the Christ-hating libtards.

Read the comments section of any of these articles and you see people mindlessly repeating that Tebow cant throw, is too stupid to be a QB and all the time ignoring the huge numbers of records he broke in college. As one person put it, Tebow is statistically the best player to have ever played in college. The BEST PLAYER, not best QB.

If you look at all that Tebow accomplished in college and at Denver with his bad throwing mechanics, how much more could he do given the opportunity in the NFL?

It wont happen though, because the queer battalions across the country hate Tebow so much, they celebrate every little bad thing that happens to the guy and after the major bad turns they have orgies. 

Given the stats and need for playoff winning QBs on bad teams, the only explanation is that the managers and coaches in the NFL are intimidated by the Gay Mafia (or think a good QB has to be some degenerate) and wont give the guy a look.

But even if Tebow got a job and a starting position, the Christ Haters would continue keeping up the commotion harping on every thing the guy did as wrong, every game lost as his fault and people would eventually want to see him gone just to end the blather from the left.

Tebows career being put to an end has everything to do with the Gay Mafia flexing its muscles and zero to do with Tebow being unable to lead a winning team.

And that is why I am saying the NFL management and coaching staffs are full of cowards.


----------



## Politico

Tell me about it. Not one team has a spot for a third string college QB?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Politico said:


> Tell me about it. Not one team has a spot for a third string college QB?



Tebow isn't even third string if not on a team. Funny how you 'overlook' his starting job at Denver, or his second string job at NY.

Tebows stats show he could start at half the teams in the NFL, if anyone had the nerve to cross the Gay Mafia like Phil Robertson did.


----------



## Politico

Yeah it's the gay mafia sigh.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Politico said:


> Yeah it's the gay mafia sigh.



OK, I don't care if you want to call these Christ hating bigots Gay Mafia or what, but they are networking, they are irrational and they hate Christians while pulling every trick they can for legalization of gay marriage.

But this is the wrong forum to talk about that.

I will do some digging and post what I can find on the 'Gay Mafia', lol.

But whatever you want to call the ass holes, they have the NFL too scared to take a look at a successful, young, improving QB.


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy the whole "No one wants Tebow because he is a good Christian boy" nonsense.
> 
> If a coach or owner thought Tebow could take them places, they would hire him.  Nothing else would matter.
> 
> But I am confused as to why no one has run him at tight-end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 88 QB rating puts him 16th in the top twenty starting QBs in the NFL right now, and you would move him to  tight end?
> 
> Plainly you don't grasp the importance of a playoff winning QB.
Click to expand...


According to these stats he has a 75.3 rating.  http://www.nfl.com/player/timtebow/497135/careerstats

Cam Newton, by comparison has an 88.8 rating and Drew Brees has a passer rating of 104.7.  

Yes I understand the importance of a Playoff winning QB.   I also know that a team will not sacrifice their ability to win just because a player is a Christian.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy the whole "No one wants Tebow because he is a good Christian boy" nonsense.
> 
> If a coach or owner thought Tebow could take them places, they would hire him.  Nothing else would matter.
> 
> But I am confused as to why no one has run him at tight-end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 88 QB rating puts him 16th in the top twenty starting QBs in the NFL right now, and you would move him to  tight end?
> 
> Plainly you don't grasp the importance of a playoff winning QB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to these stats he has a 75.3 rating.  Tim Tebow: Career Stats at NFL.com
> 
> Cam Newton, by comparison has an 88.8 rating and Drew Brees has a passer rating of 104.7.
> 
> Yes I understand the importance of a Playoff winning QB.   I also know that a team will not sacrifice their ability to win just because a player is a Christian.
Click to expand...


Even a 75 QB rating puts him higher than Flacco, Schuab, Reeding, and Eli Manning.

You say you understand the importance of a playoff winning QB, but then you fail to demonstrate it by saying anything remotely reasonable on the topic.

And why should an NFL team give Tebow a shot because he is a Christian? I am not suggesting they do it for that reason. They should do it because of his QB rating, his performance in his last start at New England, his 75% completion rating and continued improvement at NY, and his performance at Denver in 2011 to include his playoff win and the records he set then. And on top of all that, he is getting rave reviews by other NFL QBs like this one:  http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=10246150&ex_cid=espnapi_internal

You just cant get past the 'he's a Bible thumper' hate thing, eh?


----------



## WinterBorn

I'm not a huge NFL fan, so I had to do a little more research.

Do either of you think the 9 INTs he threw or the 14 fumbles (lost 6) had anything to do with any of this?  

Found this on his Wiki page:  "Despite on-field successes by the Broncos under Tebow, he finished the season with the lowest passing completion rate in the NFL which led many to question his potential as a quarterback at the professional level"

Oh, and just an FYI, Jim, I am neither a "libtard" nor a "Christ-hater".


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An 88 QB rating puts him 16th in the top twenty starting QBs in the NFL right now, and you would move him to  tight end?
> 
> Plainly you don't grasp the importance of a playoff winning QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to these stats he has a 75.3 rating.  Tim Tebow: Career Stats at NFL.com
> 
> Cam Newton, by comparison has an 88.8 rating and Drew Brees has a passer rating of 104.7.
> 
> Yes I understand the importance of a Playoff winning QB.   I also know that a team will not sacrifice their ability to win just because a player is a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a 75 QB rating puts him higher than Flacco, Schuab, Reeding, and Eli Manning.
> 
> You say you understand the importance of a playoff winning QB, but then you fail to demonstrate it by saying anything remotely reasonable on the topic.
> 
> And why should an NFL team give Tebow a shot because he is a Christian? I am not suggesting they do it for that reason. They should do it because of his QB rating, his performance in his last start at New England, his 75% completion rating and continued improvement at NY, and his performance at Denver in 2011 to include his playoff win and the records he set then. And on top of all that, he is getting rave reviews by other NFL QBs like this one:  Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN
> 
> You just cant get past the 'he's a Bible thumper' hate thing, eh?
Click to expand...


Where do you get that I hate him because he is a Christian?   Please show me any place I have posted anything that remotely resembles hatred for Christians?


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An 88 QB rating puts him 16th in the top twenty starting QBs in the NFL right now, and you would move him to  tight end?
> 
> Plainly you don't grasp the importance of a playoff winning QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to these stats he has a 75.3 rating.  Tim Tebow: Career Stats at NFL.com
> 
> Cam Newton, by comparison has an 88.8 rating and Drew Brees has a passer rating of 104.7.
> 
> Yes I understand the importance of a Playoff winning QB.   I also know that a team will not sacrifice their ability to win just because a player is a Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a 75 QB rating puts him higher than Flacco, Schuab, Reeding, and Eli Manning.
> 
> You say you understand the importance of a playoff winning QB, but then you fail to demonstrate it by saying anything remotely reasonable on the topic.
> 
> And why should an NFL team give Tebow a shot because he is a Christian? I am not suggesting they do it for that reason. They should do it because of his QB rating, his performance in his last start at New England, his 75% completion rating and continued improvement at NY, and his performance at Denver in 2011 to include his playoff win and the records he set then. And on top of all that, he is getting rave reviews by other NFL QBs like this one:  Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN
> 
> You just cant get past the 'he's a Bible thumper' hate thing, eh?
Click to expand...


According to NFL.com, Eli Manning's total passer rating is 81.2.  
According to NFL.com, Joe Flacco's total passer rating is 83.7
According to NFL.com, Matt Schaub's total passer rating is 89.8

The total is different from any single season.  It is a cumulative total for their career.  It gives a better idea of what they are capable of achieving.

If you want to cherry-pick individual seasons, you are giving a slant that is simply dishonest.   For example, in 1998 Peyton Manning's passer rating was 71.2.  In 2012, Tebow's passer rating with the Jets was 84.9.  Is Tebow a better QB than Manning??

Oh, and the 84.9 rating is the highest Tebow achieved in his NFL career.  And that was based on his throwing a grand total of 8 passes (completing 6).


----------



## G.T.

Yea, they blackball Christians in the NFL. That's why coaches and players are always thanking God as a freakin PRECEDENT, yah run with that. 

Tebow is aweful. His win streak while on Denver was vs. ALL BELOW .500 teams, his qb rating that year was 2nd to last among active starters, and the first game after his win streak where he played vs. an over .500 team he lost by over 30. Perspective helps.


----------



## WinterBorn

I recall Shaun Alexander had a fairly long career (for an RB) with Seattle.  He has been a devout Christian his entire life.  He and his wife have spoken out about abstinence in many venues.  

Did he only play 9 seasons because he was blackballed?


----------



## Decus

If you look at this from financial, brand and viewership perspective Tebow would be a "godsend" for the Jacksonville Jaguars. 

- He broke merchandising sale records at Denver and could do the same for the Jaguars

- As a local boy he would greatly increase game attendance in Jacksonville and season ticket sales

- Viewership for Jaguar games would increase given the number of people who would tune in hoping to see him win and of course those that would watch only to see him lose.

Khan who owns the Jaguars wants to move the team to London and potentially make the Jaguars the "UK's" team. If it weren't for the 9 hour transatlantic flight time to the East Coast and some 12 hours flight time to the West Coast it could be a huge success. I doubt if it can work more than a few seasons though.

Tebow would make Jacksonville not only much more profitable but more fun to watch. Khan on the other hand wants out of Jacksonville and will eventually sell-off the team once London proves untenable.

The NFL was granted a monopoly because it was said to ultimately be to the advantage of the fans. Where Jacksonville is concerned that is certainly not the case.

Lead Letter: Reader convinced the Jags will move to London | members.jacksonville.com

NFL plan early starts as move towards a London franchise | Metro News

Brunell won?t be surprised to see the Jaguars move to London | ProFootballTalk


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> I'm not a huge NFL fan, so I had to do a little more research.



Which explains your silly ass view of Tebow being a better tight end.



WinterBorn said:


> Do either of you think the 9 INTs he threw or the 14 fumbles (lost 6) had anything to do with any of this?



Tebow had among the fewest interceptions ranked 32nd highest number, got sacked 33 times to come in at 12th highest (due to porous line),  and his 6 fumbles were typical of a QB avoiding the rush because of a weak line, and that tied him with Vick and was one more than Ryan Matthews. 

In fact Tebow has been noted to not turn over the ball very often for a QB.

Vox Popoli: Mailvox: thinking Tebow through



> The Broncos simply don't turn the ball over in the Tebow offense. In six games, he has one INT and one fumble lost. That is absolutely huge in the day of the frequent pick-six. Let's look at the three elite quarterbacks castricv mentioned. Drew Brees has 7 INT 0 FL in the last six games. Brady has 5 INT 1 FL in the same span. So, you have to factor in Tebow's turnover rate of .333 compared to 1.16 and 1.0. Part of Aaron Rodgers incredible value as a QB comes from his low turnover rate of 0.333, the same as Tebow's. I think this is an aspect of the position that analysts are leaving out of the equation and helps explain why the Broncos are winning despite everyone's expectations.





WinterBorn said:


> Found this on his Wiki page:  "Despite on-field successes by the Broncos under Tebow, he finished the season with the lowest passing completion rate in the NFL which led many to question his potential as a quarterback at the professional level"



NFL Stats: by Player Category

There were 5 other QBs with lower completion percentages, and Tebow took the lead of a weak team that forced him to throw out of bounds and he had a bigger than average share of dropped balls.



WinterBorn said:


> Oh, and just an FYI, Jim, I am neither a "libtard" nor a "Christ-hater".



So you say.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to these stats he has a 75.3 rating.  Tim Tebow: Career Stats at NFL.com
> 
> Cam Newton, by comparison has an 88.8 rating and Drew Brees has a passer rating of 104.7.
> 
> Yes I understand the importance of a Playoff winning QB.   I also know that a team will not sacrifice their ability to win just because a player is a Christian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a 75 QB rating puts him higher than Flacco, Schuab, Reeding, and Eli Manning.
> 
> You say you understand the importance of a playoff winning QB, but then you fail to demonstrate it by saying anything remotely reasonable on the topic.
> 
> And why should an NFL team give Tebow a shot because he is a Christian? I am not suggesting they do it for that reason. They should do it because of his QB rating, his performance in his last start at New England, his 75% completion rating and continued improvement at NY, and his performance at Denver in 2011 to include his playoff win and the records he set then. And on top of all that, he is getting rave reviews by other NFL QBs like this one:  Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN
> 
> You just cant get past the 'he's a Bible thumper' hate thing, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to NFL.com, Eli Manning's total passer rating is 81.2.
> According to NFL.com, Joe Flacco's total passer rating is 83.7
> According to NFL.com, Matt Schaub's total passer rating is 89.8
> 
> The total is different from any single season.  It is a cumulative total for their career.  It gives a better idea of what they are capable of achieving.
> 
> If you want to cherry-pick individual seasons, you are giving a slant that is simply dishonest.   For example, in 1998 Peyton Manning's passer rating was 71.2.  In 2012, Tebow's passer rating with the Jets was 84.9.  Is Tebow a better QB than Manning??
> 
> Oh, and the 84.9 rating is the highest Tebow achieved in his NFL career.  And that was based on his throwing a grand total of 8 passes (completing 6).
Click to expand...


Dude, I was comparing Tebows career stats to this years QB stats because there are no Tebow stats for this year.  If you want to take his last season with the Jets, a 75% completion rate makes him look even better. His 2012 QB rating of 84.9 is better than  all but 24 starting QBs for the year. And Tebow got only a few plays to make that 75% which is HARDER to do, not easier, lol. QBs need time to get in sync with their receivers, and Tebow didn't get any.


NFL Stats: by Player Category


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> I recall Shaun Alexander had a fairly long career (for an RB) with Seattle.  He has been a devout Christian his entire life.  He and his wife have spoken out about abstinence in many venues.
> 
> Did he only play 9 seasons because he was blackballed?



Did he do a commercial supporting a pro-life message? Did he pray publicly? Was he noted as a standout Christian in college? Was he home schooled by missionary parents?

You are comparing apples and oranges. Tebow is not being targeted because he is affiliated with a Christian church, he is being targeted because he finds his life's meaning in a relationship with God.

You don't see the difference because you don't want to see it.


----------



## manifold

JimBowie1958 said:


> We need a new competitive league that doesn't penalize players who don't have a criminal record.





Dude, it's not a conspiracy, the guy simply can't throw the ball accurately with any consistency. If you want to be critical of anyone, be critical of Tebow for refusing to consider a move to full back or tight end.


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> Yea, they blackball Christians in the NFL. That's why coaches and players are always thanking God as a freakin PRECEDENT, yah run with that.
> 
> Tebow is aweful. His win streak while on Denver was vs. ALL BELOW .500 teams, his qb rating that year was 2nd to last among active starters, and the first game after his win streak where he played vs. an over .500 team he lost by over 30. Perspective helps.



Blah, blah, blah, another Christ hating leftwing nutball shitting on Tebow.

What a surprise.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need a new competitive league that doesn't penalize players who don't have a criminal record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it's not a conspiracy, the guy simply can't throw the ball accurately with any consistency. If you want to be critical of anyone, be critical of Tebow for refusing to consider a move to full back or tight end.
Click to expand...


Dude, where do you get that opinion when EXPERTS who train QBs say the exact opposite?

You are blathering repeat slander with no basis in fact.

Did you even look at the video?

I didn't think so.


----------



## manifold

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Really? When the last time you saw a QB (Heisman winner/national champion), take a team from oblivion to the playoffs, win a playoff game on a dramatic throw, throw 75 percent the next season, and then be out of the league after that? You don't buy it cos you don't want to buy it.



I've seen Doug Williams and Trent Dilfer win superbowls.

That doesn't mean I'd ever want either of them as my team's starting QB.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? When the last time you saw a QB (Heisman winner/national champion), take a team from oblivion to the playoffs, win a playoff game on a dramatic throw, throw 75 percent the next season, and then be out of the league after that? You don't buy it cos you don't want to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen Doug Williams and Trent Dilfer win superbowls.
> 
> That doesn't mean I'd ever want either of them as my team's starting QB.
Click to expand...


Lol, so you haven't seen the video, you don't give a shit that about a dozen QBs have affirmed how well Tebows passing is now, and you still yap about him not being able to throw, roflmao.

Haters gotta keep on hatin!


----------



## manifold

WinterBorn said:


> I recall Shaun Alexander had a fairly long career (for an RB) with Seattle.  He has been a devout Christian his entire life.  He and his wife have spoken out about abstinence in many venues.
> 
> Did he only play 9 seasons because he was blackballed?



From what I've read, Colin Kaepernick is just as devoutly Christian as Tebow, if not moreso.

I wonder why the Niners haven't cut him yet.


----------



## JimBowie1958

TheGreatGatsby said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy the whole "No one wants Tebow because he is a good Christian boy" nonsense.
> 
> If a coach or owner thought Tebow could take them places, they would hire him.  Nothing else would matter.
> 
> But I am confused as to why no one has run him at tight-end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? When the last time you saw a QB (Heisman winner/national champion), take a team from oblivion to the playoffs, win a playoff game on a dramatic throw, throw 75 percent the next season, and then be out of the league after that? You don't buy it cos you don't want to buy it.
Click to expand...


This is what happens when people who run businesses kowtow to the leftwing PC fascists.

Even a better than average QB cant get a job because the managers and coaches are too afraid of simple controversy, lol.


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recall Shaun Alexander had a fairly long career (for an RB) with Seattle.  He has been a devout Christian his entire life.  He and his wife have spoken out about abstinence in many venues.
> 
> Did he only play 9 seasons because he was blackballed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he do a commercial supporting a pro-life message? Did he pray publicly? Was he noted as a standout Christian in college? Was he home schooled by missionary parents?
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges. Tebow is not being targeted because he is affiliated with a Christian church, he is being targeted because he finds his life's meaning in a relationship with God.
> 
> You don't see the difference because you don't want to see it.
Click to expand...


Alexander did commercials supporting abstinence.  He did pray publically.   Yes, he was noted as a Christian standout in college.

Your claims for his abilities require cherry-picking the stats.   The fact that he does not have the worst passer ratings for NFL QBs does not mean he is a good NFL QB.  But his 88rating is one I cannot find in the NFL stats.   Got a link?


----------



## manifold

JimBowie1958 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need a new competitive league that doesn't penalize players who don't have a criminal record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it's not a conspiracy, the guy simply can't throw the ball accurately with any consistency. If you want to be critical of anyone, be critical of Tebow for refusing to consider a move to full back or tight end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, where do you get that opinion when EXPERTS who train QBs say the exact opposite?
> 
> You are blathering repeat slander with no basis in fact.
> 
> Did you even look at the video?
> 
> I didn't think so.
Click to expand...


I've now read through the thread...

You obviously don't know shit about football, and this is all about religion to you.

If you would've just stuck this in the religion forum where it belongs, I wouldn't have wasted your time trying to educate you.


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge NFL fan, so I had to do a little more research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which explains your silly ass view of Tebow being a better tight end.
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do either of you think the 9 INTs he threw or the 14 fumbles (lost 6) had anything to do with any of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tebow had among the fewest interceptions ranked 32nd highest number, got sacked 33 times to come in at 12th highest (due to porous line),  and his 6 fumbles were typical of a QB avoiding the rush because of a weak line, and that tied him with Vick and was one more than Ryan Matthews.
> 
> In fact Tebow has been noted to not turn over the ball very often for a QB.
> 
> Vox Popoli: Mailvox: thinking Tebow through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on his Wiki page:  "Despite on-field successes by the Broncos under Tebow, he finished the season with the lowest passing completion rate in the NFL which led many to question his potential as a quarterback at the professional level"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NFL Stats: by Player Category
> 
> There were 5 other QBs with lower completion percentages, and Tebow took the lead of a weak team that forced him to throw out of bounds and he had a bigger than average share of dropped balls.
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and just an FYI, Jim, I am neither a "libtard" nor a "Christ-hater".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So you say*.
Click to expand...


Yep, so I say.  Can you find any posts I have made that show anything different?

Claiming I am anti-Christian simply because I do not think Tebow is the victim of a conspiracy or that he has been blackballed because of his faith is nonsense.  You'll have to do better than that.

Or is it that you want him in the NFL just because he is a vocal Christian?   And, btw, is being a vocal Christian somehow better than being a regular Christian?


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recall Shaun Alexander had a fairly long career (for an RB) with Seattle.  He has been a devout Christian his entire life.  He and his wife have spoken out about abstinence in many venues.
> 
> Did he only play 9 seasons because he was blackballed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read, Colin Kaepernick is just as devoutly Christian as Tebow, if not moreso.
> 
> I wonder why the Niners haven't cut him yet.
Click to expand...


Because he doesn't attract the same flock of stupid critics that Tebow does.

And he is still getting controversy, but it just hasn't grown so much yet.

Tattooed 49ers QB Not the Only Controversial Christian in 201... | Gleanings | ChristianityToday.com



> The NFL bans Bible verses on players' eyeblack or uniforms, but Super Bowl-bound San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick wears his favorite verses on his armspermanently.
> 
> Kaepernick, whose successful season has launched him into the national spotlight, made headlines last November when one Sporting News columnist criticized the quarterback's arm tattoos, likening the player to "inmates at California's state prison."
> 
> The commentary sparked response from other bloggers who came to Kaepernick's defense. But Kaepernick's adoptive parents also went straight to the media in support of their son's tattoos, pointing out that he "chose Bible verses and had them inscribed on his biceps."
> 
> "'Colin's a fairly religious kid, but he's not in your face about it,'" his father told USA Today. "'It's more about him and what he believes.'"



Tebow is in your face about it, and that is why the Christ haters are trying to destroy his career.


----------



## G.T.

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, they blackball Christians in the NFL. That's why coaches and players are always thanking God as a freakin PRECEDENT, yah run with that.
> 
> Tebow is aweful. His win streak while on Denver was vs. ALL BELOW .500 teams, his qb rating that year was 2nd to last among active starters, and the first game after his win streak where he played vs. an over .500 team he lost by over 30. Perspective helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, another Christ hating leftwing nutball shitting on Tebow.
> 
> What a surprise.
Click to expand...


Umm, no. 

Facts and reality Trump your persecution complex. 

He sucks as an NFL QB. That is a fact.


----------



## manifold

JimBowie1958 said:


> Tebow is in your face about it, and that is why the Christ haters are trying to destroy his career.



Right, because getting bible verses permanently and prominently tattooed on your arms isn't "in your face" about it.

Keep swinging Casey.


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, they blackball Christians in the NFL. That's why coaches and players are always thanking God as a freakin PRECEDENT, yah run with that.
> 
> Tebow is aweful. His win streak while on Denver was vs. ALL BELOW .500 teams, his qb rating that year was 2nd to last among active starters, and the first game after his win streak where he played vs. an over .500 team he lost by over 30. Perspective helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, another Christ hating leftwing nutball shitting on Tebow.
> 
> What a surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, no.
> 
> Facts and reality Trump your persecution complex.
> 
> He sucks as an NFL QB. That is a fact.
Click to expand...


No, that is not a fact, in fact his stats are pretty good for a guy that has only one portion of a year as a starter. Compare his first year starter stats with the first year starts for almost anyone else and Tebow compares very favorably.

And I've already gone over the numbers, no need to repeat.

But will repeat this, you are a hater and facts don't mean shit to you as long as you can hate.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow is in your face about it, and that is why the Christ haters are trying to destroy his career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because getting bible verses permanently and prominently tattooed on your arms isn't "in your face" about it.
> 
> Keep swinging Casey.
Click to expand...


You think smudgey tattoos on the arms are as 'in your face' as kneeling in prayer on the sidelines? His own parents claim he is not up front about his faith, lol.

So now you know Kaepernick  better than his own parents, know how good a QB is better than proQBs, lol

Fuck off.


----------



## G.T.

Let me quote myself:

Here's a recap of his season with the Broncos. 

34th place in completion percentage. (Last place)
28th in QB Rating. (Almost last place)

-Mid-season winning streak recap:

First Tebow gets put in vs. a winning team: Detroit. He loses by an embarrassing 35 points. Then, *ALL* Versus .500 or below teams they go on a win streak, vs. teams whom *ALL* did not make the playoffs. Of *ALL* of these sucky sucky teams, they literally had trouble winning each of these games, mostly in OT or within the last few seconds of the 4th quarter. Tebow was not the reason why they even hung in there, as his stats are disgustingly bad.

-With making the playoffs on the line, and finally against an over .500 team, they dropped three straight. New England crushes their soul, Buffalo (a .375 team mind you) wallops them by 26 points, and they lose to KC, the worst team in their Division.

-They luckily still make the playoffs, despite losing their last 3 straight, b/c their division rivals did horrendous as well. They become an 8-8 record playoff team, gross. 

-They play a handicapped Steelers team, QB sprained ankle, Center out, top 2 RB's out, etc. and again BARELY are able to squeeze a win out. 

-They again face a successful team - and again New England crushes their soul. 





And pretty much all of Denver knew that with a Great QB last year, they could have gotten pretty far.


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah, another Christ hating leftwing nutball shitting on Tebow.
> 
> What a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, no.
> 
> Facts and reality Trump your persecution complex.
> 
> He sucks as an NFL QB. That is a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that is not a fact, in fact his stats are pretty good for a guy that has only one portion of a year as a starter. Compare his first year starter stats with the first year starts for almost anyone else and Tebow compares very favorably.
> 
> And I've already gone over the numbers, no need to repeat.
> 
> But will repeat this, you are a hater and facts don't mean shit to you as long as you can hate.
Click to expand...


Interesting logic you have there.  If people agree with you its all well & good.  If they disagree (regardless of the facts) they are automatically a "hater" and only disagree because of Tebow's religious beliefs.   lol


----------



## G.T.

Tebow is a horrendous NFL qb. 

In the only season with significant playing time, he was LAST in completion %. 

LAST. 

Thank you, come again.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recall Shaun Alexander had a fairly long career (for an RB) with Seattle.  He has been a devout Christian his entire life.  He and his wife have spoken out about abstinence in many venues.
> 
> Did he only play 9 seasons because he was blackballed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he do a commercial supporting a pro-life message? Did he pray publicly? Was he noted as a standout Christian in college? Was he home schooled by missionary parents?
> 
> You are comparing apples and oranges. Tebow is not being targeted because he is affiliated with a Christian church, he is being targeted because he finds his life's meaning in a relationship with God.
> 
> You don't see the difference because you don't want to see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alexander did commercials supporting abstinence.  He did pray publically.   Yes, he was noted as a Christian standout in college.
Click to expand...


I said standout Christian, not a Christian standout, lol. Learn to read ass hole.



WinterBorn said:


> Your claims for his abilities require cherry-picking the stats.



Comparing the last year stats of QBs is not cherry picking anything, dumbass.



WinterBorn said:


> The fact that he does not have the worst passer ratings for NFL QBs does not mean he is a good NFL QB.



No, it means he is a young QB with promise who is average compared to other veteran QBs, but Tebopw only has a partial year as a starter, and would improve if he got a starting job, dumbass.



WinterBorn said:


> But his 88rating is one I cannot find in the NFL stats.   Got a link?



I gave that earlier in the thread. Go fetch bitch.


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> Tebow is a horrendous NFL qb.
> 
> In the only season with significant playing time, he was LAST in completion %.
> 
> LAST.
> 
> Thank you, come again.



Repeating that lie doesnt make it true, Christ hating little fucktard.


----------



## G.T.

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow is a horrendous NFL qb.
> 
> In the only season with significant playing time, he was LAST in completion %.
> 
> LAST.
> 
> Thank you, come again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating that lie doesnt make it true, Christ hating little fucktard.
Click to expand...


It's not a lie, it's a statistical fact. 

He was dead last.


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> Here's a recap of his season with the Broncos.
> 
> 34th place in completion percentage. (Last place)
> 28th in QB Rating. (Almost last place)



A liar like you can spin anything to look bad.

Tebows first year as a starting QB had decent enough stats especially if you look at the win column.





G.T. said:


> And pretty much all of Denver knew that with a Great QB last year, they could have gotten pretty far.




Yeah, well I guess they just had to endure Peyton Manning, you fool.


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow is a horrendous NFL qb.
> 
> In the only season with significant playing time, he was LAST in completion %.
> 
> LAST.
> 
> Thank you, come again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating that lie doesnt make it true, Christ hating little fucktard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a lie, it's a statistical fact.
> 
> He was dead last.
Click to expand...


2011 passing stats, regular season
NFL Stats: by Player Category
Listed in order of completion percentage:

77 Tim Tebow  DEN  QB 126  271  46.5  19.4  1,729  6.4  123.5  12  6  76  28.0  56T  25  6  33  72.9  
78 Richard Bartel  ARI  QB 10  22  45.5  11.0  86  3.9  43.0  1  1  5  22.7  23T  1  0  1  52.5  
79 Bruce Gradkowski  CIN  QB 8  18  44.4  9.0  109  6.1  54.5  1  1  4  22.2  41T  3  1  1  59.7  
80 Tyler Thigpen  BUF  QB 3  8  37.5  2.7  25  3.1  8.3  0  1  2  25.0  13  0  0  0  6.8  
81 Mark Brunell  NYJ  QB 1  3  33.3  0.2  27  9.0  1.7  0  0  1  33.3  27  1  0  0  67.4  
81 Shane Lechler  OAK  P 1  3  33.3  0.2  35  11.7  2.2  1  0  1  33.3  35T  1  0  0  118.1  

Four other QBs with lower completion percentages.

And before you bullshit and say those lower 4 were not starters and starters don't get good stats, remember Tebows stats were 75% completions while at new York with similar circumstances.

you fucking idiot.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, no.
> 
> Facts and reality Trump your persecution complex.
> 
> He sucks as an NFL QB. That is a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that is not a fact, in fact his stats are pretty good for a guy that has only one portion of a year as a starter. Compare his first year starter stats with the first year starts for almost anyone else and Tebow compares very favorably.
> 
> And I've already gone over the numbers, no need to repeat.
> 
> But will repeat this, you are a hater and facts don't mean shit to you as long as you can hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting logic you have there.  If people agree with you its all well & good.  If they disagree (regardless of the facts) they are automatically a "hater" and only disagree because of Tebow's religious beliefs.   lol
Click to expand...


No, your hatred of a leading Christian QB despite all the stats speaks for itself.

And yes, I do hate Christ haters, so bugger off.


----------



## G.T.

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a recap of his season with the Broncos.
> 
> 34th place in completion percentage. (Last place)
> 28th in QB Rating. (Almost last place)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A liar like you can spin anything to look bad.
> 
> Tebows first year as a starting QB had decent enough stats especially if you look at the win column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And pretty much all of Denver knew that with a Great QB last year, they could have gotten pretty far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well I guess they just had to endure Peyton Manning, you fool.
Click to expand...


if you look at the win column?

all his wins were vs. sub .500 non playoff teams, except the steelers who had their qb w/sprained ankle, top 2 rb's out, etc. 

nice try. 

perspective matters. 

there are 34 teams. numbers, facts, data. 

not "hope, wish"

he sucks.

NFL Stats: by Player Position


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a recap of his season with the Broncos.
> 
> 34th place in completion percentage. (Last place)
> 28th in QB Rating. (Almost last place)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A liar like you can spin anything to look bad.
> 
> Tebows first year as a starting QB had decent enough stats especially if you look at the win column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> And pretty much all of Denver knew that with a Great QB last year, they could have gotten pretty far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well I guess they just had to endure Peyton Manning, you fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you look at the win column?
> 
> all his wins were vs. sub .500 non playoff teams, except the steelers who had their qb w/sprained ankle, top 2 rb's out, etc.
> 
> nice try.
> 
> perspective matters.
> 
> there are 34 teams. numbers, facts, data.
> 
> not "hope, wish"
> 
> he sucks.
> 
> NFL Stats: by Player Position
Click to expand...


Yeah, cut up the wins and explain that the wins don't count because losing teams always lose in the NFL, lol, you stupid ass hat.

eat shit.


----------



## G.T.

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating that lie doesnt make it true, Christ hating little fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a lie, it's a statistical fact.
> 
> He was dead last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2011 passing stats, regular season
> NFL Stats: by Player Category
> Listed in order of completion percentage:
> 
> 77 Tim Tebow  DEN  QB 126  271  46.5  19.4  1,729  6.4  123.5  12  6  76  28.0  56T  25  6  33  72.9
> 78 Richard Bartel  ARI  QB 10  22  45.5  11.0  86  3.9  43.0  1  1  5  22.7  23T  1  0  1  52.5
> 79 Bruce Gradkowski  CIN  QB 8  18  44.4  9.0  109  6.1  54.5  1  1  4  22.2  41T  3  1  1  59.7
> 80 Tyler Thigpen  BUF  QB 3  8  37.5  2.7  25  3.1  8.3  0  1  2  25.0  13  0  0  0  6.8
> 81 Mark Brunell  NYJ  QB 1  3  33.3  0.2  27  9.0  1.7  0  0  1  33.3  27  1  0  0  67.4
> 81 Shane Lechler  OAK  P 1  3  33.3  0.2  35  11.7  2.2  1  0  1  33.3  35T  1  0  0  118.1
> 
> Four other QBs with lower completion percentages.
> 
> And before you bullshit and say those lower 4 were not starters and starters don't get good stats, remember Tebows stats were 75% completions while at new York with similar circumstances.
> 
> you fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


I'm an idiot?



You wouldn't know football if your foot was sewn to your testicles. 

Tebow blows @ the QB position. This is a fact. So sawwy, you lose.


----------



## G.T.

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A liar like you can spin anything to look bad.
> 
> Tebows first year as a starting QB had decent enough stats especially if you look at the win column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well I guess they just had to endure Peyton Manning, you fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you look at the win column?
> 
> all his wins were vs. sub .500 non playoff teams, except the steelers who had their qb w/sprained ankle, top 2 rb's out, etc.
> 
> nice try.
> 
> perspective matters.
> 
> there are 34 teams. numbers, facts, data.
> 
> not "hope, wish"
> 
> he sucks.
> 
> NFL Stats: by Player Position
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, cut up the wins and explain that the wins don't count because losing teams always lose in the NFL, lol, you stupid ass hat.
> 
> eat shit.
Click to expand...


Cut up the wins?

He couldn't beat a winning team. 

He lost to sub .400 BUFFALO.  by close to 30.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it's not a conspiracy, the guy simply can't throw the ball accurately with any consistency. If you want to be critical of anyone, be critical of Tebow for refusing to consider a move to full back or tight end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, where do you get that opinion when EXPERTS who train QBs say the exact opposite?
> 
> You are blathering repeat slander with no basis in fact.
> 
> Did you even look at the video?
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've now read through the thread...
> 
> You obviously don't know shit about football, and this is all about religion to you.
> 
> If you would've just stuck this in the religion forum where it belongs, I wouldn't have wasted your time trying to educate you.
Click to expand...


I have been an NFL fan since grade school and you have made it quite plain you don't know the first thing about what a QB is, what he does and how rare good ones are.

roflmao

And yeah, go ahead and get the mods to bury this in the religion forum so you can hide the issue, standard libtard bullshit.


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you look at the win column?
> 
> all his wins were vs. sub .500 non playoff teams, except the steelers who had their qb w/sprained ankle, top 2 rb's out, etc.
> 
> nice try.
> 
> perspective matters.
> 
> there are 34 teams. numbers, facts, data.
> 
> not "hope, wish"
> 
> he sucks.
> 
> NFL Stats: by Player Position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cut up the wins and explain that the wins don't count because losing teams always lose in the NFL, lol, you stupid ass hat.
> 
> eat shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut up the wins?
> 
> *He couldn't beat a winning team. *
> 
> He lost to sub .400 BUFFALO.  by close to 30.
Click to expand...


That is such an obvious lie, he beat the Steelers in the play offs, you stupid fool.

How many times are you going to say such stupid things?

I am tempted to make a post with all your stupid shit in it and repost it periodically, lol.


----------



## manifold

Raise your hand if you think Jimbo would be singing Tebow's praises as a QB if Tebow was an atheist.


----------



## G.T.

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cut up the wins and explain that the wins don't count because losing teams always lose in the NFL, lol, you stupid ass hat.
> 
> eat shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the wins?
> 
> *He couldn't beat a winning team. *
> 
> He lost to sub .400 BUFFALO.  by close to 30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is such an obvious lie, he beat the Steelers in the play offs, you stupid fool.
> 
> How many times are you going to say such stupid things?
> 
> I am tempted to make a post with all your stupid shit in it and repost it periodically, lol.
Click to expand...


Steelers' QB had sprained ankle and also their top 2 running backs were out. 

Jesus titty fucking Christ you're pathetic.


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a lie, it's a statistical fact.
> 
> He was dead last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 passing stats, regular season
> NFL Stats: by Player Category
> Listed in order of completion percentage:
> 
> 77 Tim Tebow  DEN  QB 126  271  46.5  19.4  1,729  6.4  123.5  12  6  76  28.0  56T  25  6  33  72.9
> 78 Richard Bartel  ARI  QB 10  22  45.5  11.0  86  3.9  43.0  1  1  5  22.7  23T  1  0  1  52.5
> 79 Bruce Gradkowski  CIN  QB 8  18  44.4  9.0  109  6.1  54.5  1  1  4  22.2  41T  3  1  1  59.7
> 80 Tyler Thigpen  BUF  QB 3  8  37.5  2.7  25  3.1  8.3  0  1  2  25.0  13  0  0  0  6.8
> 81 Mark Brunell  NYJ  QB 1  3  33.3  0.2  27  9.0  1.7  0  0  1  33.3  27  1  0  0  67.4
> 81 Shane Lechler  OAK  P 1  3  33.3  0.2  35  11.7  2.2  1  0  1  33.3  35T  1  0  0  118.1
> 
> Four other QBs with lower completion percentages.
> 
> And before you bullshit and say those lower 4 were not starters and starters don't get good stats, remember Tebows stats were 75% completions while at new York with similar circumstances.
> 
> you fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know football if your foot was sewn to your testicles.
> 
> Tebow blows @ the QB position. This is a fact. So sawwy, you lose.
Click to expand...


his stats and pro QBs say otherwise, but why would anyone listen to a stupid fool like you who thinks Peyton Manning held the Broncos back last year and considered the Pittsburg Steelers in 2011 to not be a winning team since the Tebow led Broncos beat them?

lol, you are an idiot, and a prize-winning fool.


----------



## G.T.

JimBowie1958 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, where do you get that opinion when EXPERTS who train QBs say the exact opposite?
> 
> You are blathering repeat slander with no basis in fact.
> 
> Did you even look at the video?
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've now read through the thread...
> 
> You obviously don't know shit about football, and this is all about religion to you.
> 
> If you would've just stuck this in the religion forum where it belongs, I wouldn't have wasted your time trying to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been an NFL fan since grade school and you have made it quite plain you don't know the first thing about what a QB is, what he does and how rare good ones are.
> 
> roflmao
> 
> And yeah, go ahead and get the mods to bury this in the religion forum so you can hide the issue, standard libtard bullshit.
Click to expand...


You know less about Football than the 34 teams that consider Tebow a fucking bum-assed QB, johnny play the sideline.


----------



## G.T.

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 passing stats, regular season
> NFL Stats: by Player Category
> Listed in order of completion percentage:
> 
> 77 Tim Tebow  DEN  QB 126  271  46.5  19.4  1,729  6.4  123.5  12  6  76  28.0  56T  25  6  33  72.9
> 78 Richard Bartel  ARI  QB 10  22  45.5  11.0  86  3.9  43.0  1  1  5  22.7  23T  1  0  1  52.5
> 79 Bruce Gradkowski  CIN  QB 8  18  44.4  9.0  109  6.1  54.5  1  1  4  22.2  41T  3  1  1  59.7
> 80 Tyler Thigpen  BUF  QB 3  8  37.5  2.7  25  3.1  8.3  0  1  2  25.0  13  0  0  0  6.8
> 81 Mark Brunell  NYJ  QB 1  3  33.3  0.2  27  9.0  1.7  0  0  1  33.3  27  1  0  0  67.4
> 81 Shane Lechler  OAK  P 1  3  33.3  0.2  35  11.7  2.2  1  0  1  33.3  35T  1  0  0  118.1
> 
> Four other QBs with lower completion percentages.
> 
> And before you bullshit and say those lower 4 were not starters and starters don't get good stats, remember Tebows stats were 75% completions while at new York with similar circumstances.
> 
> you fucking idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know football if your foot was sewn to your testicles.
> 
> Tebow blows @ the QB position. This is a fact. So sawwy, you lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his stats and pro QBs say otherwise, but why would anyone listen to a stupid fool like you who thinks Peyton Manning held the Broncos back last year and considered the Pittsburg Steelers in 2011 to not be a winning team since the Tebow led Broncos beat them?
> 
> lol, you are an idiot, and a prize-winning fool.
Click to expand...


I said Payton held the Broncos back?

No, I said Tebow did. 

Might want to learn how to read for comprehension retard.


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut up the wins?
> 
> *He couldn't beat a winning team. *
> 
> He lost to sub .400 BUFFALO.  by close to 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is such an obvious lie, he beat the Steelers in the play offs, you stupid fool.
> 
> How many times are you going to say such stupid things?
> 
> I am tempted to make a post with all your stupid shit in it and repost it periodically, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steelers' QB has sprained ankle and also their top 2 running backs were out.
> 
> Jesus titty fucking Christ you're pathetic.
Click to expand...


They were still a winning team, you fucking moron, lololol.

you cant even lie well, so shut the fuck up fool.

roflmao


----------



## manifold

A man can barely get elected dog-catcher in this country without claiming some Christian denomination.

So it makes total sense that one of literally hundreds of Christian professional football players is being discriminated against based on his Christian faith.

Good one!


----------



## G.T.

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is such an obvious lie, he beat the Steelers in the play offs, you stupid fool.
> 
> How many times are you going to say such stupid things?
> 
> I am tempted to make a post with all your stupid shit in it and repost it periodically, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelers' QB has sprained ankle and also their top 2 running backs were out.
> 
> Jesus titty fucking Christ you're pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were still a winning team, you fucking moron, lololol.
> 
> you cant even lie well, so shut the fuck up fool.
> 
> roflmao
Click to expand...


See, this is when tired old men fall off the wire. 

Too bad.


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that is not a fact, in fact his stats are pretty good for a guy that has only one portion of a year as a starter. Compare his first year starter stats with the first year starts for almost anyone else and Tebow compares very favorably.
> 
> And I've already gone over the numbers, no need to repeat.
> 
> But will repeat this, you are a hater and facts don't mean shit to you as long as you can hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting logic you have there.  If people agree with you its all well & good.  If they disagree (regardless of the facts) they are automatically a "hater" and only disagree because of Tebow's religious beliefs.   lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your hatred of a leading Christian QB despite all the stats speaks for itself.
> 
> And yes, I do hate Christ haters, so bugger off.
Click to expand...


Nice try, but you have only proven that I do not think Tebow is a good NFL QB.  The rest is simply your attempt to make Tebow a martyr.

Your posts are like those of the race baiters who insist that anytime a black is not promoted it is only because he is black.


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't know football if your foot was sewn to your testicles.
> 
> Tebow blows @ the QB position. This is a fact. So sawwy, you lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his stats and pro QBs say otherwise, but why would anyone listen to a stupid fool like you who thinks Peyton Manning held the Broncos back last year and considered the Pittsburg Steelers in 2011 to not be a winning team since the Tebow led Broncos beat them?
> 
> lol, you are an idiot, and a prize-winning fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said Payton held the Broncos back?
> 
> No, I said Tebow did.
> 
> Might want to learn how to read for comprehension retard.
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/sport...ne-team-that-can-use-tebow-3.html#post8410460



> And pretty much all of Denver knew that with a Great QB last year, they could have gotten pretty far.



You said it, not me, dumb shit.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting logic you have there.  If people agree with you its all well & good.  If they disagree (regardless of the facts) they are automatically a "hater" and only disagree because of Tebow's religious beliefs.   lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, your hatred of a leading Christian QB despite all the stats speaks for itself.
> 
> And yes, I do hate Christ haters, so bugger off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, but you have only proven that I do not think Tebow is a good NFL QB.  The rest is simply your attempt to make Tebow a martyr.
> 
> Your posts are like those of the race baiters who insist that anytime a black is not promoted it is only because he is black.
Click to expand...


fuck off.


----------



## G.T.

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> his stats and pro QBs say otherwise, but why would anyone listen to a stupid fool like you who thinks Peyton Manning held the Broncos back last year and considered the Pittsburg Steelers in 2011 to not be a winning team since the Tebow led Broncos beat them?
> 
> lol, you are an idiot, and a prize-winning fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said Payton held the Broncos back?
> 
> No, I said Tebow did.
> 
> Might want to learn how to read for comprehension retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/sport...ne-team-that-can-use-tebow-3.html#post8410460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pretty much all of Denver knew that with a Great QB last year, they could have gotten pretty far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it, not me, dumb shit.
Click to expand...


I said I was quoting myself, dumbshit. 

The post was from the year after Tebow's run with the Broncos. 

Holy-shit.


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steelers' QB has sprained ankle and also their top 2 running backs were out.
> 
> Jesus titty fucking Christ you're pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were still a winning team, you fucking moron, lololol.
> 
> you cant even lie well, so shut the fuck up fool.
> 
> roflmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, this is when tired old men fall off the wire.
> 
> Too bad.
Click to expand...


At least I didn't say Peyton Manning held the Broncos back last year like you did, retard


----------



## G.T.

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were still a winning team, you fucking moron, lololol.
> 
> you cant even lie well, so shut the fuck up fool.
> 
> roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is when tired old men fall off the wire.
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least I didn't say Peyton Manning held the Broncos back last year like you did, retard
Click to expand...


----------



## manifold

Jimbo takes it personally when people point out that Tim Tebow is every bit the Heisman winning collegiate quarterback that Gino Torretta was.

That would be sad if it wasn't so fucking funny!


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said Payton held the Broncos back?
> 
> No, I said Tebow did.
> 
> Might want to learn how to read for comprehension retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/sport...ne-team-that-can-use-tebow-3.html#post8410460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pretty much all of Denver knew that with a Great QB last year, they could have gotten pretty far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it, not me, dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I was quoting myself, dumbshit.
> 
> The post was from the year after Tebow's run with the Broncos.
> 
> Holy-shit.
Click to expand...


Then you fucked up your own post, dumass. You state that this year, and the supposed quote was not linked or date stamped.

What else to think from a turd like you who thinks the Steelers went to the play offs in 2011 as a losing team?

roflmao


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is when tired old men fall off the wire.
> 
> Too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I didn't say Peyton Manning held the Broncos back last year like you did, retard
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You said it and that the 2011 Steelers were losers.

Now you are trying to walk it back because it makes you out to t be the idiot you are.

your bullshit slamming on a QB that has better overall stats than about a third of NFL starting QBs shows you are a fucking ignoramus.


----------



## Montrovant

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repeating that lie doesnt make it true, Christ hating little fucktard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a lie, it's a statistical fact.
> 
> He was dead last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2011 passing stats, regular season
> NFL Stats: by Player Category
> Listed in order of completion percentage:
> 
> 77 Tim Tebow  DEN  QB 126  271  46.5  19.4  1,729  6.4  123.5  12  6  76  28.0  56T  25  6  33  72.9
> 78 Richard Bartel  ARI  QB 10  22  45.5  11.0  86  3.9  43.0  1  1  5  22.7  23T  1  0  1  52.5
> 79 Bruce Gradkowski  CIN  QB 8  18  44.4  9.0  109  6.1  54.5  1  1  4  22.2  41T  3  1  1  59.7
> 80 Tyler Thigpen  BUF  QB 3  8  37.5  2.7  25  3.1  8.3  0  1  2  25.0  13  0  0  0  6.8
> 81 Mark Brunell  NYJ  QB 1  3  33.3  0.2  27  9.0  1.7  0  0  1  33.3  27  1  0  0  67.4
> 81 Shane Lechler  OAK  P 1  3  33.3  0.2  35  11.7  2.2  1  0  1  33.3  35T  1  0  0  118.1
> 
> Four other QBs with lower completion percentages.
> 
> And before you bullshit and say those lower 4 were not starters and starters don't get good stats, remember Tebows stats were 75% completions while at new York with similar circumstances.
> 
> you fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


Often, when listing stats, there are certain minimums which must be reached, such as number of passes attempted.  He was likely last among starting quarterbacks, quarterbacks with at least 50 attempts or some number such as that, etc.  If you are the long time football fan you say you are, surely you have seen such qualifications many times before.

Besides that, Tebow ranking 77th! among NFL quarterbacks is not helping your argument that he should have a job in the NFL.  32 teams, and Tebow, the starting quarterback for his team for most of the year, ranks 77th!  That means that not only did every other team's starting quarterback end up with a better completion %, all of their backups did, too....and a few others besides!  And this makes you think Tebow should be on someone's roster?


----------



## G.T.

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/sport...ne-team-that-can-use-tebow-3.html#post8410460
> 
> 
> 
> You said it, not me, dumb shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said I was quoting myself, dumbshit.
> 
> The post was from the year after Tebow's run with the Broncos.
> 
> Holy-shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you fucked up your own post, dumass. You state that this year, and the supposed quote was not linked or date stamped.
> 
> What else to think from a turd like you who thinks the Steelers went to the play offs in 2011 as a losing team?
> 
> roflmao
Click to expand...


You're a dishonest moron. 

You are insecure and have a persecution complex about your Religion. 

Good luck in the future, I'm sure you'll be dead on.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> Jimbo takes it personally when people point out that Tim Tebow is every bit the Heisman winning collegiate quarterback that Gino Torretta was.
> 
> That would be sad if it wasn't so fucking funny!



Don't you have a street to go play in, stupid shit?


----------



## manifold

JimBowie1958 said:


> Then you fucked up your own post, dumass.



I applaud your efforts to make this about GT's communication gaffe.

I'd be scrambling to change the subject too if I was getting so soundly thrashed on the topic at hand.


----------



## Montrovant

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least I didn't say Peyton Manning held the Broncos back last year like you did, retard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said it and that the 2011 Steelers were losers.
> 
> Now you are trying to walk it back because it makes you out to t be the idiot you are.
> 
> your bullshit slamming on a QB that has better overall stats than about a third of NFL starting QBs shows you are a fucking ignoramus.
Click to expand...


Once again.....77th in completion %!  That is not better than a third of NFL starting QBs.  That is worse than all starting QBs.....and all backups.....and some third stringers.  

But feel free to compare his stats on the Jets, as basically a wildcat player, as though they are incredibly relevant.


----------



## manifold

JimBowie1958 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimbo takes it personally when people point out that Tim Tebow is every bit the Heisman winning collegiate quarterback that Gino Torretta was.
> 
> That would be sad if it wasn't so fucking funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a street to go play in, stupid shit?
Click to expand...


Once again I applaud your efforts to deflect from your emotionally laden ignorance.


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said I was quoting myself, dumbshit.
> 
> The post was from the year after Tebow's run with the Broncos.
> 
> Holy-shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you fucked up your own post, dumass. You state that this year, and the supposed quote was not linked or date stamped.
> 
> What else to think from a turd like you who thinks the Steelers went to the play offs in 2011 as a losing team?
> 
> roflmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a dishonest moron.
Click to expand...


Lol, you assert that a QB with a last year QB rating of 84.5 'sucks as an NFL quarterback', then you slam on Peyton Manning, and call the 2011 Steelers a losing team.

And you call  me dishonest?

you are a fucking fool.

Please, go sterilize yourself and spare the human race.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jimbo takes it personally when people point out that Tim Tebow is every bit the Heisman winning collegiate quarterback that Gino Torretta was.
> 
> That would be sad if it wasn't so fucking funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have a street to go play in, stupid shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again I applaud your efforts to deflect from your emotionally laden ignorance.
Click to expand...


You say that a QBG with only one year as a starter with his last year a QBG rating of 84.5 is a bad QB, and you tell me that I am ignorant?

You are an arrogant fool. You wouldn't know the truth if it ran over you with a diesel truck.


----------



## G.T.

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you fucked up your own post, dumass. You state that this year, and the supposed quote was not linked or date stamped.
> 
> What else to think from a turd like you who thinks the Steelers went to the play offs in 2011 as a losing team?
> 
> roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dishonest moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you assert that a QB with a last year QB rating of 84.5 'sucks as an NFL quarterback', then you slam on Peyton Manning, and call the 2011 Steelers a losing team.
> 
> And you call  me dishonest?
> 
> you are a fucking fool.
> 
> Please, go sterilize yourself and spare the human race.
Click to expand...


Peyton Manning is the GOAT. 

I didn't slam him, I just didn't assert the year my post was from b/c I figured most genuine adults would realize that. 

The Steelers had their QB, and top 2 rb's hurt, and other key players as well. Don't let facts hurt your vagina. Tebow barely even won THAT game. That's a big wowza.


----------



## Montrovant

JimBowie1958 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you fucked up your own post, dumass. You state that this year, and the supposed quote was not linked or date stamped.
> 
> What else to think from a turd like you who thinks the Steelers went to the play offs in 2011 as a losing team?
> 
> roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dishonest moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, you assert that a QB with a last year QB rating of 84.5 'sucks as an NFL quarterback', then you slam on Peyton Manning, and call the 2011 Steelers a losing team.
> 
> And you call  me dishonest?
> 
> you are a fucking fool.
> 
> Please, go sterilize yourself and spare the human race.
Click to expand...


There are 5 wide receivers and 2 punters who had higher QB ratings than Tebow last year.  Why aren't they on an NFL roster as a QB?  

Tebow threw EIGHT passes last year.  That is statistically insignificant.  It's meaningless.  It's a rare game where a quarterback only throws 8 passes, let alone an entire season. 

In Tebow's only year as a starter, he ended up 47th in yards per game, 57th in QB rating, 56th in yards per pass, and 77th in completion percentage.  None of these rankings would make anyone think he should be even a backup QB.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Montrovant said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a lie, it's a statistical fact.
> 
> He was dead last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 passing stats, regular season
> NFL Stats: by Player Category
> Listed in order of completion percentage:
> 
> 77 Tim Tebow  DEN  QB 126  271  46.5  19.4  1,729  6.4  123.5  12  6  76  28.0  56T  25  6  33  72.9
> 78 Richard Bartel  ARI  QB 10  22  45.5  11.0  86  3.9  43.0  1  1  5  22.7  23T  1  0  1  52.5
> 79 Bruce Gradkowski  CIN  QB 8  18  44.4  9.0  109  6.1  54.5  1  1  4  22.2  41T  3  1  1  59.7
> 80 Tyler Thigpen  BUF  QB 3  8  37.5  2.7  25  3.1  8.3  0  1  2  25.0  13  0  0  0  6.8
> 81 Mark Brunell  NYJ  QB 1  3  33.3  0.2  27  9.0  1.7  0  0  1  33.3  27  1  0  0  67.4
> 81 Shane Lechler  OAK  P 1  3  33.3  0.2  35  11.7  2.2  1  0  1  33.3  35T  1  0  0  118.1
> 
> Four other QBs with lower completion percentages.
> 
> And before you bullshit and say those lower 4 were not starters and starters don't get good stats, remember Tebows stats were 75% completions while at new York with similar circumstances.
> 
> you fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Often, when listing stats, there are certain minimums which must be reached, such as number of passes attempted.  He was likely last among starting quarterbacks, quarterbacks with at least 50 attempts or some number such as that, etc.  If you are the long time football fan you say you are, surely you have seen such qualifications many times before.
> 
> Besides that, Tebow ranking 77th! among NFL quarterbacks is not helping your argument that he should have a job in the NFL.  32 teams, and Tebow, the starting quarterback for his team for most of the year, ranks 77th!  That means that not only did every other team's starting quarterback end up with a better completion %, all of their backups did, too....and a few others besides!  And this makes you think Tebow should be on someone's roster?
Click to expand...


Almost missed your post with all these retards spamming the pages, sorry.

Tebows has not even had a full year as a starter, he is still a learning QB, no doubt. But he was not last among all QBs, and why not compare them as well? The NFL stats page gives those stats too, listing only starting QBs is merely the default for the page.

If second string QBs are not a favorable comparison since they get such little playing time on the field, then that makes Tebows 2012 stats with Jets all that more impressive.

And yes, he has had some stats that don't look so hot, like any new QB. So why does that disqualify him for further consideration?

Look at his NFL accomplishments; going 7-1 in his first 8 starts, taking his team to the playoffs and getting a win, hell, that rates him alongside Romo at any rate.

Look at the fact that he busted all those college records and he wasn't throwing properly. now there are half a dozen proQBs who have evaluated his passing skills as he has retrained to throw with proper mechanics, and they are saying Tebow can compete.

None of that counts because  if you take his 2010 stats, square them with is 2011 playoff percentages in the first quarter, blah, blah, blah....he doesn't look good? That is a huge reach.

this guy went to the playoffs in his second year, his only year as a starter, has HUGE potential and no NFL team will touch him because of the controversy?

Then the NFL is run by pussies that cant stand up and face the music to make their teams WINNERS.

And that is mighty sad. We need some competition for the NFL.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Montrovant said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dishonest moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you assert that a QB with a last year QB rating of 84.5 'sucks as an NFL quarterback', then you slam on Peyton Manning, and call the 2011 Steelers a losing team.
> 
> And you call  me dishonest?
> 
> you are a fucking fool.
> 
> Please, go sterilize yourself and spare the human race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 5 wide receivers and 2 punters who had higher QB ratings than Tebow last year.  Why aren't they on an NFL roster as a QB?
> 
> Tebow threw EIGHT passes last year.  That is statistically insignificant.  It's meaningless.  It's a rare game where a quarterback only throws 8 passes, let alone an entire season.
> 
> In Tebow's only year as a starter, he ended up 47th in yards per game, 57th in QB rating, 56th in yards per pass, and 77th in completion percentage.  None of these rankings would make anyone think he should be even a backup QB.
Click to expand...


So what, SF should bench Smith and start Akers as QB?

Bullshit, at lest six professional quarterbacks  say Tebow should be given a shot.

What makes your opinion from a desk top better than the opinions of the pros who have watched him first hand?

Take a look at the last QB to vouch for Tebow

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=10246150&ex_cid=espnapi_internal

you are being ridiculous.


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dishonest moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you assert that a QB with a last year QB rating of 84.5 'sucks as an NFL quarterback', then you slam on Peyton Manning, and call the 2011 Steelers a losing team.
> 
> And you call  me dishonest?
> 
> you are a fucking fool.
> 
> Please, go sterilize yourself and spare the human race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peyton Manning is the GOAT.
> 
> I didn't slam him, I just didn't assert the year my post was from b/c I figured most genuine adults would realize that.
> 
> The Steelers had their QB, and top 2 rb's hurt, and other key players as well. Don't let facts hurt your vagina. Tebow barely even won THAT game. That's a big wowza.
Click to expand...


Lol, still running from your own words

roflamo

Hateful bitch.


----------



## G.T.

6 out of a hundred plus? 

Just quiet down, lil' puppy. 

Tebow is unemployed as an NFL QB because he sucks. 

He sucks in games, his statistics suck, and his teammates maintain that he sucks in practice. 

It's not a conspiracy, it's that he lacks the actual skill. He also doesn't need you to carry his jock strap any more for him, you can carry his Analyst Suits to the cleaners for him, now.


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> 6 out of a hundred plus?



Have a hundred plus NFL QBs evaluated Tebow, stupid shit? No, only 6 and they all vouch for the man.



G.T. said:


> Just quiet down, lil' puppy.
> 
> Tebow is unemployed as an NFL QB because he sucks.
> 
> He sucks in games, his statistics suck, and his teammates maintain that he sucks in practice.
> 
> It's not a conspiracy, it's that he lacks the actual skill. He also doesn't need you to carry his jock strap any more for him, you can carry his Analyst Suits to the cleaners for him, now.



Lol keep on hatin'.

A QB with a last year QB rating of 84.5 cant play in the NFL because the NFL is run by pussies, and that is as plain as your room temperature IQ, idiot.


----------



## G.T.

Because the NFL knows he sucks. 

They do what they do, and you don't make hiring decisions for the NFL for a reason, dunce.


----------



## JimBowie1958

G.T. said:


> Because the NFL knows he sucks.



Actually, no, they know he doesn't suck, not after 6 QBs have trained with Tebow and seen his improvement, not to mention his stats which are decent for a one year  starter.



G.T. said:


> They do what they do, and you don't make hiring decisions for the NFL for a reason, dunce.



Yeah, because I am an engineer, dumbshit. The people who do the evaluations and who have evaluated Tebow first hand know he is good and has a lot of promise, as thisvideo shows.

Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN

Now, no one is claiming that an absolute fool like you who thinks the 2011 Steelers were losers and Denver put up with Peyton Manning in 2012, no one gives a shit what you  blow out of your pie hole, darling.


----------



## rightwinger

Tebow sucks.....I mean really sucks

No team in the league wants any part of him regardless of how many fannies he puts in the seats


----------



## G.T.

rightwinger said:


> Tebow sucks.....I mean really sucks
> 
> No team in the league wants any part of him regardless of how many fannies he puts in the seats



Yepp.

His preseason #'s with the Patriots are God fuggin aweful.


----------



## Montrovant

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you assert that a QB with a last year QB rating of 84.5 'sucks as an NFL quarterback', then you slam on Peyton Manning, and call the 2011 Steelers a losing team.
> 
> And you call  me dishonest?
> 
> you are a fucking fool.
> 
> Please, go sterilize yourself and spare the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 5 wide receivers and 2 punters who had higher QB ratings than Tebow last year.  Why aren't they on an NFL roster as a QB?
> 
> Tebow threw EIGHT passes last year.  That is statistically insignificant.  It's meaningless.  It's a rare game where a quarterback only throws 8 passes, let alone an entire season.
> 
> In Tebow's only year as a starter, he ended up 47th in yards per game, 57th in QB rating, 56th in yards per pass, and 77th in completion percentage.  None of these rankings would make anyone think he should be even a backup QB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what, SF should bench Smith and start Akers as QB?
> 
> Bullshit, at lest six professional quarterbacks  say Tebow should be given a shot.
> 
> What makes your opinion from a desk top better than the opinions of the pros who have watched him first hand?
> 
> Take a look at the last QB to vouch for Tebow
> 
> Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN
> 
> you are being ridiculous.
Click to expand...


What makes your opinion from a desktop better than the talent evaluators of 32 NFL teams who have decided to pass on Tebow?

If you looked at Tebow's rankings in his one year as a starter, without knowing what player you were seeing, I feel confident you would agree that he was unlikely to keep an NFL job.  It is only because it is Tebow that you can look at his stats, terrible as they were, and think they are indicative he deserves yet another shot.

I don't care if Trent Dilfer thinks Tebow should get another chance.  Dilfer was never a great QB and he is now a tv analyst.  When he becomes a talent scout for the NFL or a team's GM, then talk to me.


----------



## manifold

Tim Tebow looks more awkward throwing a football than Barack Obama looks bowling.

The irony with Jimbo's frothy rants is that he ONLY likes Tebow because of Tebow's religious grandstanding while insisting that the only reason anyone has to be critical of Tebow is because of his religious grandstanding.

Ironic but not surprising of course, since projection is often a catalyst for unbridled anger.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 5 wide receivers and 2 punters who had higher QB ratings than Tebow last year.  Why aren't they on an NFL roster as a QB?
> 
> Tebow threw EIGHT passes last year.  That is statistically insignificant.  It's meaningless.  It's a rare game where a quarterback only throws 8 passes, let alone an entire season.
> 
> In Tebow's only year as a starter, he ended up 47th in yards per game, 57th in QB rating, 56th in yards per pass, and 77th in completion percentage.  None of these rankings would make anyone think he should be even a backup QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what, SF should bench Smith and start Akers as QB?
> 
> Bullshit, at lest six professional quarterbacks  say Tebow should be given a shot.
> 
> What makes your opinion from a desk top better than the opinions of the pros who have watched him first hand?
> 
> Take a look at the last QB to vouch for Tebow
> 
> Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN
> 
> you are being ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes your opinion from a desktop better than the talent evaluators of 32 NFL teams who have decided to pass on Tebow?
> 
> If you looked at Tebow's rankings in his one year as a starter, without knowing what player you were seeing, I feel confident you would agree that he was unlikely to keep an NFL job.  It is only because it is Tebow that you can look at his stats, terrible as they were, and think they are indicative he deserves yet another shot.
> 
> I don't care if Trent Dilfer thinks Tebow should get another chance.  Dilfer was never a great QB and he is now a tv analyst.  When he becomes a talent scout for the NFL or a team's GM, then talk to me.
Click to expand...


Dilfer is one of those born again..again Christian brainwashed in the blood morons.  He isn't objective.  If Trento believes his Jeebus freak buddy needs a job let him step up and give him his.


----------



## JimBowie1958

lol, the whole libtard tag team has made it.

roflmao


----------



## manifold

The idea that any criticism of Tebow's quarterbacking skills is merely veiled bigotry toward Christians is about as valid as the idea that any criticism of Obama's leadership is merely veiled racism.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

manifold said:


> The idea that any criticism of Tebow's quarterbacking skills is merely veiled bigotry toward Christians is about as valid as the idea that any criticism of Obama's leadership is merely veiled racism.



Very true. But there's definitely a lot of bigotry (or bias otherwise) against Tebow. I have no doubt that he would be a minimum of a back-up QB somewhere if he were just another guy. This is what I see, and I have my own Tebow 'biases.'


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a dishonest moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you assert that a QB with a last year QB rating of 84.5 'sucks as an NFL quarterback', then you slam on Peyton Manning, and call the 2011 Steelers a losing team.
> 
> And you call  me dishonest?
> 
> you are a fucking fool.
> 
> Please, go sterilize yourself and spare the human race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 5 wide receivers and 2 punters who had higher QB ratings than Tebow last year.  Why aren't they on an NFL roster as a QB?
> 
> Tebow threw EIGHT passes last year.  That is statistically insignificant.  It's meaningless.  It's a rare game where a quarterback only throws 8 passes, let alone an entire season.
> 
> In Tebow's only year as a starter, he ended up 47th in yards per game, 57th in QB rating, 56th in yards per pass, and 77th in completion percentage.  None of these rankings would make anyone think he should be even a backup QB.
Click to expand...


Do you want me to explain the lack of logic, or are you talking out of your ass for effect?


----------



## manifold

TheGreatGatsby said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that any criticism of Tebow's quarterbacking skills is merely veiled bigotry toward Christians is about as valid as the idea that any criticism of Obama's leadership is merely veiled racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. But there's definitely a lot of bigotry (or bias otherwise) against Tebow. I have no doubt that he would be a minimum of a back-up QB somewhere if he were just another guy. This is what I see, and I have my own Tebow 'biases.'
Click to expand...


Any team that signs Tebow gets a lot more than just a shitty backup QB, they also get the circus of sideshow freaks that follows him everywhere he goes. It doesn't take a conspiracy or any collusion for most teams to conclude (independently) it's simply not worth it.


----------



## Mojo2

I heard Tebow has signed a contract to do commentary for the new SEC Network. However, said contract WOULD permit him to play if he is offered the chance.

A win-win for this great guy!


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you assert that a QB with a last year QB rating of 84.5 'sucks as an NFL quarterback', then you slam on Peyton Manning, and call the 2011 Steelers a losing team.
> 
> And you call  me dishonest?
> 
> you are a fucking fool.
> 
> Please, go sterilize yourself and spare the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 5 wide receivers and 2 punters who had higher QB ratings than Tebow last year.  Why aren't they on an NFL roster as a QB?
> 
> Tebow threw EIGHT passes last year.  That is statistically insignificant.  It's meaningless.  It's a rare game where a quarterback only throws 8 passes, let alone an entire season.
> 
> In Tebow's only year as a starter, he ended up 47th in yards per game, 57th in QB rating, 56th in yards per pass, and 77th in completion percentage.  None of these rankings would make anyone think he should be even a backup QB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you want me to explain the lack of logic, or are you talking out of your ass for effect?
Click to expand...


Please explain!  

Since I got my statistics from NFL.com, it can't be my facts you think are a matter of me talking out of my ass.  So please, explain how either 8 passes is statistically significant, or how Tebow's passing ranks in the season he played as the starter are indicative of a player that should be on an NFL roster.


----------



## bodecea

Politico said:


> Yeah it's the gay mafia sigh.



Nothing runs the NFL like the Gay Mafia.    WE ROCK!!!!!!!   Why do you think "Tight Ends" are all the rage right now?


----------



## bodecea

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 5 wide receivers and 2 punters who had higher QB ratings than Tebow last year.  Why aren't they on an NFL roster as a QB?
> 
> Tebow threw EIGHT passes last year.  That is statistically insignificant.  It's meaningless.  It's a rare game where a quarterback only throws 8 passes, let alone an entire season.
> 
> In Tebow's only year as a starter, he ended up 47th in yards per game, 57th in QB rating, 56th in yards per pass, and 77th in completion percentage.  None of these rankings would make anyone think he should be even a backup QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want me to explain the lack of logic, or are you talking out of your ass for effect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please explain!
> 
> *Since I got my statistics from NFL.com*, it can't be my facts you think are a matter of me talking out of my ass.  So please, explain how either 8 passes is statistically significant, or how Tebow's passing ranks in the season he played as the starter are indicative of a player that should be on an NFL roster.
Click to expand...

We....er...I mean...the Gay Mafia got to them too.


----------



## Politico

manifold said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow is in your face about it, and that is why the Christ haters are trying to destroy his career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because getting bible verses permanently and prominently tattooed on your arms isn't "in your face" about it.
> 
> Keep swinging Casey.
Click to expand...


Hmm I thought it was his inability to complete a pass that did that.


----------



## mack20

manifold said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that any criticism of Tebow's quarterbacking skills is merely veiled bigotry toward Christians is about as valid as the idea that any criticism of Obama's leadership is merely veiled racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. But there's definitely a lot of bigotry (or bias otherwise) against Tebow. I have no doubt that he would be a minimum of a back-up QB somewhere if he were just another guy. This is what I see, and I have my own Tebow 'biases.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any team that signs Tebow gets a lot more than just a shitty backup QB, they also get the circus of sideshow freaks that follows him everywhere he goes. It doesn't take a conspiracy or any collusion for most teams to conclude (independently) it's simply not worth it.
Click to expand...


This.

Tebow is an okay to bad NFL QB.  There are probably a number of teams where he could conceivably be a backup or 3rd stringer were it not for the circus that follows him (which, for the record, I really don't blame him for).  I think Tebow seems like a good guy who just wants to play football.  I genuinely feel for him that he can't find a team because of his fans.  But I also genuinely believe that the opposition to signing him is based far more in that than in any anti-Christian bias or "gay mafia" strong-arming.

Honestly, the Jets screwed him.  The mishandling of that situation, the implosion of that team, the endless QB controversies, Rex Ryan's posturing...I can't really blame all the other teams from getting scared off.  And Tebow did nothing wrong there, but that situation was BAD for everyone.  No team is going to invite that in for a backup QB.

The Patriots were one of the ONLY teams he could have ended up with.  That situation might have worked because 1. they could handle the circus and 2. there was no QB controversy.  It doesn't matter if Brady has a bad game or two, no one is going to actually call for him to be benched for Tebow.  A couple of other teams can claim that level of starting QB, but almost none also have a team where the motto is essentially to shut up, keep your head down and do your job the same way the Patriots do.

For Tebow's brief tenure there, the Pats essentially shut down the circus.  They actually pulled some brilliant moves too.  For example, they named Tebow one of their two designated star players for 2013 (along with Brady).  Seems like they were playing into the hype, right?  Not really.  Players designated as stars are only required to meet with the media once a week, and realistically, the team can choose to make that media meeting whenever they want (aka, they can make it incredibly inconvenient for media members).

If rosters were larger the Pats probably would've kept him around.  Kraft liked him and from all accounts I read he seemed like a positive person in the locker room.  But he didn't fit their needs, unfortunately, and I'm not sure if there's another team in the NFL as uniquely equipped to deal with what the Jets turned Tebow's career into.


----------



## rightwinger

Cfl


----------



## manifold

rightwinger said:


> Cfl



The CFL is more pass happy than arena football.

Not exactly suited to Tebow's strengths.


----------



## JimBowie1958

TheGreatGatsby said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that any criticism of Tebow's quarterbacking skills is merely veiled bigotry toward Christians is about as valid as the idea that any criticism of Obama's leadership is merely veiled racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. But there's definitely a lot of bigotry (or bias otherwise) against Tebow. I have no doubt that he would be a minimum of a back-up QB somewhere if he were just another guy. This is what I see, and I have my own Tebow 'biases.'
Click to expand...


I think the comments you can read on most Tebow stories make the motivations of the haters fairly straight forward; about half dislike his overt display of religion, and about half hate him because they think he is over-rated.

But the relevant statistics of his only year as a starter, his last year as a back up, the stats from his playoff win over Pittsburg and the fact that so many pro QBs and trainers say his passing flaws are fixed now, all combine to suggest he is a good buy right now.

But still not one NFL team will pick him up and so he is going into broad casting, and of course the haters are saying that is why other broadcasters are giving him favorable reviews, to get him out of their profession, lol.

The hatred toward Tebow makes no sense at all without his overt Christianity in consideration.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> The idea that any criticism of Tebow's quarterbacking skills is merely veiled bigotry toward Christians is about as valid as the idea that any criticism of Obama's leadership is merely veiled racism.



So we have an unsigned young QB, who broke almost every record for his position in college, who is said to be a very good passer now by other pro QBs and QB trainers, who has successful playoff experience, and no NFL team will touch him, not even desperate losing teams with bad QBs, because......?

Why?


----------



## JimBowie1958

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you assert that a QB with a last year QB rating of 84.5 'sucks as an NFL quarterback', then you slam on Peyton Manning, and call the 2011 Steelers a losing team.
> 
> And you call  me dishonest?
> 
> you are a fucking fool.
> 
> Please, go sterilize yourself and spare the human race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 5 wide receivers and 2 punters who had higher QB ratings than Tebow last year.  Why aren't they on an NFL roster as a QB?
> 
> Tebow threw EIGHT passes last year.  That is statistically insignificant.  It's meaningless.  It's a rare game where a quarterback only throws 8 passes, let alone an entire season.
> 
> In Tebow's only year as a starter, he ended up 47th in yards per game, 57th in QB rating, 56th in yards per pass, and 77th in completion percentage.  None of these rankings would make anyone think he should be even a backup QB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you want me to explain the lack of logic, or are you talking out of your ass for effect?
Click to expand...


The dude is an idiot, you are wasting your time as I wasted mine.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that any criticism of Tebow's quarterbacking skills is merely veiled bigotry toward Christians is about as valid as the idea that any criticism of Obama's leadership is merely veiled racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. But there's definitely a lot of bigotry (or bias otherwise) against Tebow. I have no doubt that he would be a minimum of a back-up QB somewhere if he were just another guy. This is what I see, and I have my own Tebow 'biases.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any team that signs Tebow gets a lot more than just a shitty backup QB, they also get the circus of sideshow freaks that follows him everywhere he goes. It doesn't take a conspiracy or any collusion for most teams to conclude (independently) it's simply not worth it.
Click to expand...


They get a QB with an 84.5 rating in his last year, who led his team to a first round victory in the play offs and whom other QBs who have reviewed his passing say he is a very good passer now.

You are simply lying about all this; why all the hate for a young QB like this?

Because he doesn't have a felony record? lol


----------



## JimBowie1958

Mojo2 said:


> I heard Tebow has signed a contract to do commentary for the new SEC Network. However, said contract WOULD permit him to play if he is offered the chance.
> 
> A win-win for this great guy!



I am looking forward to hearing how well he analyzes games, but you know the haters will say he is stupid and twist anything they can to make him look stupid.

Haters are always gonna hate.


----------



## rightwinger

Tebow would make a good NFL ball boy


----------



## JimBowie1958

Politico said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow is in your face about it, and that is why the Christ haters are trying to destroy his career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because getting bible verses permanently and prominently tattooed on your arms isn't "in your face" about it.
> 
> Keep swinging Casey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm I thought it was his inability to complete a pass that did that.
Click to expand...


This is what I am talking about; why the overt hatred for this guy?

His 84.5 rating from his last year and 75% completion average is NOT an easy thing to do in the pros ESPECIALLY when you only get a dozen snaps or so.

But they is totally ignored by haters like yourself, no, Tebow is shitty, shitty, shitty, shitty, no matter WHAT he does, lol.

You guys have something deeply flawed in your character to find so much pleasure in hating an innocent young person like this.

Would it help if he shot a cop or something? roflmao


----------



## Montrovant

JimBowie1958 said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because getting bible verses permanently and prominently tattooed on your arms isn't "in your face" about it.
> 
> Keep swinging Casey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I thought it was his inability to complete a pass that did that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what I am talking about; why the overt hatred for this guy?
> 
> His 84.5 rating from his last year and 75% completion average is NOT an easy thing to do in the pros ESPECIALLY when you only get a dozen snaps or so.
> 
> But they is totally ignored by haters like yourself, no, Tebow is shitty, shitty, shitty, shitty, no matter WHAT he does, lol.
> 
> You guys have something deeply flawed in your character to find so much pleasure in hating an innocent young person like this.
> 
> Would it help if he shot a cop or something? roflmao
Click to expand...


Once again....there were multiple non-quarterbacks with a better QB rating than Tebow last year.  If it's so hard to have a high completion % or rating with a low number of attempts, why were those at the top of the list the ones with the fewest attempts?

An 84.5 rating on 8 pass attempts is basically meaningless.  A 120 rating would be meaningless.  A 20 rating would be meaningless.  It is not a large enough sample size to make a judgement on.


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I thought it was his inability to complete a pass that did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I am talking about; why the overt hatred for this guy?
> 
> His 84.5 rating from his last year and 75% completion average is NOT an easy thing to do in the pros ESPECIALLY when you only get a dozen snaps or so.
> 
> But they is totally ignored by haters like yourself, no, Tebow is shitty, shitty, shitty, shitty, no matter WHAT he does, lol.
> 
> You guys have something deeply flawed in your character to find so much pleasure in hating an innocent young person like this.
> 
> Would it help if he shot a cop or something? roflmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again....there were multiple non-quarterbacks with a better QB rating than Tebow last year.  If it's so hard to have a high completion % or rating with a low number of attempts, why were those at the top of the list the ones with the fewest attempts?
> 
> An 84.5 rating on 8 pass attempts is basically meaningless.  A 120 rating would be meaningless.  A 20 rating would be meaningless.  It is not a large enough sample size to make a judgement on.
Click to expand...


What is meaningful is that the New York Jets spent a year trying to work Tebow into their offense and couldn't do it.

Tebow with his "85" rating couldn't beat out Sanchez?


----------



## Montrovant

JimBowie1958 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that any criticism of Tebow's quarterbacking skills is merely veiled bigotry toward Christians is about as valid as the idea that any criticism of Obama's leadership is merely veiled racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. But there's definitely a lot of bigotry (or bias otherwise) against Tebow. I have no doubt that he would be a minimum of a back-up QB somewhere if he were just another guy. This is what I see, and I have my own Tebow 'biases.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the comments you can read on most Tebow stories make the motivations of the haters fairly straight forward; about half dislike his overt display of religion, and about half hate him because they think he is over-rated.
> 
> But the relevant statistics of his only year as a starter, his last year as a back up, the stats from his playoff win over Pittsburg and the fact that so many pro QBs and trainers say his passing flaws are fixed now, all combine to suggest he is a good buy right now.
> 
> But still not one NFL team will pick him up and so he is going into broad casting, and of course the haters are saying that is why other broadcasters are giving him favorable reviews, to get him out of their profession, lol.
> 
> The hatred toward Tebow makes no sense at all without his overt Christianity in consideration.
Click to expand...


I posted his rankings in relevant passing statistics in his only year as a starter.  None, not a single one, was in the top 46 in the league.  For example, his passer rating of 72.9 was 57th in the league.  Even if you remove all the players who had fewer than 25 pass attempts, he's 39th in the league.  But here you are touting his stats as having been incredibly good.  

His religious beliefs or lack thereof have nothing to do with the statistical facts.


----------



## JimBowie1958

mack20 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. But there's definitely a lot of bigotry (or bias otherwise) against Tebow. I have no doubt that he would be a minimum of a back-up QB somewhere if he were just another guy. This is what I see, and I have my own Tebow 'biases.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any team that signs Tebow gets a lot more than just a shitty backup QB, they also get the circus of sideshow freaks that follows him everywhere he goes. It doesn't take a conspiracy or any collusion for most teams to conclude (independently) it's simply not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Tebow is an okay to bad NFL QB.
Click to expand...


Closer to OK in my book.





mack20 said:


> There are probably a number of teams where he could conceivably be a backup or 3rd stringer were it not for the circus that follows him (which, for the record, I really don't blame him for).



That circus has two major components; the haters and the lovers. The haters seem to be mostly anti-Christian bigots, and the lovers seem to be evangelicals and Pentecostals who have friends, relatives or come from the SE US. the arguments are mighty easy to kick off and they get heated.

As you said, none of this is Tebows fault, but he gets the impact from it all.

Why are there so few NFL team managers and coaches who can handle this kind of thing? Why so many pussies at the helm of the NFL?



mack20 said:


> I think Tebow seems like a good guy who just wants to play football.  I genuinely feel for him that he can't find a team because of his fans.  But I also genuinely believe that the opposition to signing him is based far more in that than in any anti-Christian bias or "gay mafia" strong-arming.



They play off of each other. But  you seem to be giving the GLAAD/Queer Militants a pass when they are the other half of the coin.



mack20 said:


> Honestly, the Jets screwed him.  The mishandling of that situation, the implosion of that team, the endless QB controversies, Rex Ryan's posturing...I can't really blame all the other teams from getting scared off.  And Tebow did nothing wrong there, but that situation was BAD for everyone.  No team is going to invite that in for a backup QB.



Not sure how the Jets situation follows Tebow around. the 2012 Jets coach and management were pretty much recognized as a bunch of incompetents.



mack20 said:


> The Patriots were one of the ONLY teams he could have ended up with.  That situation might have worked because 1. they could handle the circus and 2. there was no QB controversy.  It doesn't matter if Brady has a bad game or two, no one is going to actually call for him to be benched for Tebow.  A couple of other teams can claim that level of starting QB, but almost none also have a team where the motto is essentially to shut up, keep your head down and do your job the same way the Patriots do.



So don't the Patriots in effect have a third string QB in Tebow? If One of their top[ two went down, isn't it pretty likely that Tebow would get a call?

The guy doesn't just need a QB trainer; he needs a PR firm.



mack20 said:


> If rosters were larger the Pats probably would've kept him around.  Kraft liked him and from all accounts I read he seemed like a positive person in the locker room.  But he didn't fit their needs, unfortunately, and I'm not sure if there's another team in the NFL as uniquely equipped to deal with what the Jets turned Tebow's career into.



I don't think the odds were good that Tebow was going to stay on the roster at NE. Despite his solid performance in his last game there, he wasn't going to displace the top two QBs. I think he saw it as a learning experience and to keep his name in circulation.

My bet is that McDaniels gets signed with another team as head coach and he will call in Tebow, in all likelihood.

McDanieals at Cleveland with Michjael Lombardi, who also loves Tebow, sounds kind a likely now, but Tebow needs some good PR to make McDaniels and Lombardi not look like fools for taking a chance on the guy.

Tim Tebow important part of McDaniels interview - Blogs - The CantonRep



> In his role as lead analyst of the National Football Post, Lombardi said shortly before the 2010 draft:
> "The intangibles are so strong with Tebow in terms of work ethic and what he'll want to do to be a great player.
> "I just don't want to underestimate those intangibles and that leadership. Leadership is essentially what makes a quarterback in the NFL become great."
> Lombardi touched on Tebow's fame and unconventional playing style:
> "It's going to take a coach with a vision."
> If McDaniels isn't that coach, it would seem Tebow's shot at the NFL is over.
> Lombardi went on in his pre-draft analysis of Tebow:
> "He's going to have to work on his accuracy, speeding up his game, mentally and physically with the ball. It's going to take time and patience.
> "Unfortunately with Tim Tebow, everybody scrutinizes every action he makes. When he gets off the bus on the wrong step or throws a bad pass in practice, people say he can't do it."
> In the next breath, Lombardi defended Tebow:
> "In his 40 starts at Florida he was highly productive. He found a way to make plays. At some point in the NFL  it may take three years  he will find a way to do it."
> Doesn't that at least make it obvious Lombardi and McDaniels would have a discussion about Tebow?



I have a feeling that by Jan 2016, a whole lot of NFL coaches are going to be kicking themselves in the ass for passing over Tebow.


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. But there's definitely a lot of bigotry (or bias otherwise) against Tebow. I have no doubt that he would be a minimum of a back-up QB somewhere if he were just another guy. This is what I see, and I have my own Tebow 'biases.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any team that signs Tebow gets a lot more than just a shitty backup QB, they also get the circus of sideshow freaks that follows him everywhere he goes. It doesn't take a conspiracy or any collusion for most teams to conclude (independently) it's simply not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They get a QB with an 84.5 rating in his last year, who led his team to a first round victory in the play offs and whom other QBs who have reviewed his passing say he is a very good passer now.
> 
> You are simply lying about all this; why all the hate for a young QB like this?
> 
> Because he doesn't have a felony record? lol
Click to expand...


He had an 84.5 rating because he only threw 8 passes and completed 6 of them.  That is a good average, but crappy production.

A better way to describe his last year as an NFL QB is that he passed for a grand total of 39 yards, with no TDs at all.   Does that sound like someone you want taking the helm?

You are simply being dishonest by using his ratings, when the actual production is far worse.  He threw 8 passed, completed 6 with the longest pass being 23 yards.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Montrovant said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. But there's definitely a lot of bigotry (or bias otherwise) against Tebow. I have no doubt that he would be a minimum of a back-up QB somewhere if he were just another guy. This is what I see, and I have my own Tebow 'biases.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the comments you can read on most Tebow stories make the motivations of the haters fairly straight forward; about half dislike his overt display of religion, and about half hate him because they think he is over-rated.
> 
> But the relevant statistics of his only year as a starter, his last year as a back up, the stats from his playoff win over Pittsburg and the fact that so many pro QBs and trainers say his passing flaws are fixed now, all combine to suggest he is a good buy right now.
> 
> But still not one NFL team will pick him up and so he is going into broad casting, and of course the haters are saying that is why other broadcasters are giving him favorable reviews, to get him out of their profession, lol.
> 
> The hatred toward Tebow makes no sense at all without his overt Christianity in consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I posted his rankings in relevant passing statistics in his only year as a starter.  None, not a single one, was in the top 46 in the league.  For example, his passer rating of 72.9 was 57th in the league.  Even if you remove all the players who had fewer than 25 pass attempts, he's 39th in the league.  But here you are touting his stats as having been incredibly good.
> 
> His religious beliefs or lack thereof have nothing to do with the statistical facts.
Click to expand...


Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 wins

Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.

John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth  year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.

Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.

Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 42.4

Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.

Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating under 80 for first four.

Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, secondyear as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating.

Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the comments you can read on most Tebow stories make the motivations of the haters fairly straight forward; about half dislike his overt display of religion, and about half hate him because they think he is over-rated.
> 
> But the relevant statistics of his only year as a starter, his last year as a back up, the stats from his playoff win over Pittsburg and the fact that so many pro QBs and trainers say his passing flaws are fixed now, all combine to suggest he is a good buy right now.
> 
> But still not one NFL team will pick him up and so he is going into broad casting, and of course the haters are saying that is why other broadcasters are giving him favorable reviews, to get him out of their profession, lol.
> 
> The hatred toward Tebow makes no sense at all without his overt Christianity in consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted his rankings in relevant passing statistics in his only year as a starter.  None, not a single one, was in the top 46 in the league.  For example, his passer rating of 72.9 was 57th in the league.  Even if you remove all the players who had fewer than 25 pass attempts, he's 39th in the league.  But here you are touting his stats as having been incredibly good.
> 
> His religious beliefs or lack thereof have nothing to do with the statistical facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 wins
> 
> Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.
> 
> John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth  year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.
> 
> Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.
> 
> Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 42.4
> 
> Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.
> 
> Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating under 80 for first four.
> 
> Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, secondyear as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating.
> 
> Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.
Click to expand...


Which of those QBs did not score at all during their last season?

Which of those QB's longest pass of the season was a whopping 23 yards?


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any team that signs Tebow gets a lot more than just a shitty backup QB, they also get the circus of sideshow freaks that follows him everywhere he goes. It doesn't take a conspiracy or any collusion for most teams to conclude (independently) it's simply not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They get a QB with an 84.5 rating in his last year, who led his team to a first round victory in the play offs and whom other QBs who have reviewed his passing say he is a very good passer now.
> 
> You are simply lying about all this; why all the hate for a young QB like this?
> 
> Because he doesn't have a felony record? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had an 84.5 rating because he only threw 8 passes and completed 6 of them.  That is a good average, but crappy production.
Click to expand...


Yeah, the Jet coaching staff sucked that bad they wouldn't play him. Really good evaluation of Tebows QB ability.  lol



WinterBorn said:


> A better way to describe his last year as an NFL QB is that he passed for a grand total of 39 yards, with no TDs at all.   Does that sound like someone you want taking the helm?
> 
> You are simply being dishonest by using his ratings, when the actual production is far worse.  He threw 8 passed, completed 6 with the longest pass being 23 yards.



Nah, here is what puts things into perspective:

Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 wins

Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.

John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth  year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.

Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.

Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 42.4

Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.

Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating under 80 for first four.

Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, secondyear as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating.
Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.


Latest review of Tebows passing skill
Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN

Review of his play off performance vrs the steelers.
Tim Tebow by the Numbers: Breaking Passing Records vs the Pittsburgh Steelers | Bleacher Report


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted his rankings in relevant passing statistics in his only year as a starter.  None, not a single one, was in the top 46 in the league.  For example, his passer rating of 72.9 was 57th in the league.  Even if you remove all the players who had fewer than 25 pass attempts, he's 39th in the league.  But here you are touting his stats as having been incredibly good.
> 
> His religious beliefs or lack thereof have nothing to do with the statistical facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 wins
> 
> Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.
> 
> John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth  year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.
> 
> Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.
> 
> Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 42.4
> 
> Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.
> 
> Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating under 80 for first four.
> 
> Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, secondyear as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating.
> 
> Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of those QBs did not score at all during their last season?
> 
> Which of those QB's longest pass of the season was a whopping 23 yards?
Click to expand...


LOl, idiot, the comparison is among the QBs at the same time in their careers. There is no third years stats for these guys because no one was stupid enough to keep them on the bench like the Jets did Tebow.

You keep wanting to compare apples to oranges, because you don't understand the game, moron.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any team that signs Tebow gets a lot more than just a shitty backup QB, they also get the circus of sideshow freaks that follows him everywhere he goes. It doesn't take a conspiracy or any collusion for most teams to conclude (independently) it's simply not worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They get a QB with an 84.5 rating in his last year, who led his team to a first round victory in the play offs and whom other QBs who have reviewed his passing say he is a very good passer now.
> 
> You are simply lying about all this; why all the hate for a young QB like this?
> 
> Because he doesn't have a felony record? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had an 84.5 rating because he only threw 8 passes and completed 6 of them.  That is a good average, but crappy production.
> 
> A better way to describe his last year as an NFL QB is that he passed for a grand total of 39 yards, with no TDs at all.   Does that sound like someone you want taking the helm?
> 
> You are simply being dishonest by using his ratings, when the actual production is far worse.  He threw 8 passed, completed 6 with the longest pass being 23 yards.
Click to expand...


FACTS:

Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 wins

Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.

John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth  year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.

Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.

Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 42.4

Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.

Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating under 80 for first four.

Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, secondyear as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating.
Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.


Latest review of Tebows passing skill
Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN

Review of his play off performance vrs the steelers.
Tim Tebow by the Numbers: Breaking Passing Records vs the Pittsburgh Steelers | Bleacher Report


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I am talking about; why the overt hatred for this guy?
> 
> His 84.5 rating from his last year and 75% completion average is NOT an easy thing to do in the pros ESPECIALLY when you only get a dozen snaps or so.
> 
> But they is totally ignored by haters like yourself, no, Tebow is shitty, shitty, shitty, shitty, no matter WHAT he does, lol.
> 
> You guys have something deeply flawed in your character to find so much pleasure in hating an innocent young person like this.
> 
> Would it help if he shot a cop or something? roflmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again....there were multiple non-quarterbacks with a better QB rating than Tebow last year.  If it's so hard to have a high completion % or rating with a low number of attempts, why were those at the top of the list the ones with the fewest attempts?
> 
> An 84.5 rating on 8 pass attempts is basically meaningless.  A 120 rating would be meaningless.  A 20 rating would be meaningless.  It is not a large enough sample size to make a judgement on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is meaningful is that the New York Jets spent a year trying to work Tebow into their offense and couldn't do it.
> 
> Tebow with his "85" rating couldn't beat out Sanchez?
Click to expand...


The Jet coaching that year is well known to been complete buffoons, and they never tried to get Tebow to start, liar.

But here are the facts once again:

Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 wins

Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.

John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth  year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.

Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.

Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 42.4

Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.

Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating under 80 for first four.

Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, secondyear as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating.
Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.


Latest review of Tebows passing skill
Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN

Review of his play off performance vrs the steelers.
Tim Tebow by the Numbers: Breaking Passing Records vs the Pittsburgh Steelers | Bleacher Report


----------



## JimBowie1958

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what, SF should bench Smith and start Akers as QB?
> 
> Bullshit, at lest six professional quarterbacks  say Tebow should be given a shot.
> 
> What makes your opinion from a desk top better than the opinions of the pros who have watched him first hand?
> 
> Take a look at the last QB to vouch for Tebow
> 
> Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN
> 
> you are being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes your opinion from a desktop better than the talent evaluators of 32 NFL teams who have decided to pass on Tebow?
> 
> If you looked at Tebow's rankings in his one year as a starter, without knowing what player you were seeing, I feel confident you would agree that he was unlikely to keep an NFL job.  It is only because it is Tebow that you can look at his stats, terrible as they were, and think they are indicative he deserves yet another shot.
> 
> I don't care if Trent Dilfer thinks Tebow should get another chance.  Dilfer was never a great QB and he is now a tv analyst.  When he becomes a talent scout for the NFL or a team's GM, then talk to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dilfer is one of those born again..again Christian brainwashed in the blood morons.  He isn't objective.  If Trento believes his Jeebus freak buddy needs a job let him step up and give him his.
Click to expand...


Thank you for being honest with your antichristian hatred and bigotry, ass hole.

Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 wins

Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.

John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth  year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.

Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.

Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 42.4

Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.

Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating under 80 for first four.

Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, secondyear as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating.
Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.


Latest review of Tebows passing skill
Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN

Review of his play off performance vrs the steelers.
Tim Tebow by the Numbers: Breaking Passing Records vs the Pittsburgh Steelers | Bleacher Report


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again....there were multiple non-quarterbacks with a better QB rating than Tebow last year.  If it's so hard to have a high completion % or rating with a low number of attempts, why were those at the top of the list the ones with the fewest attempts?
> 
> An 84.5 rating on 8 pass attempts is basically meaningless.  A 120 rating would be meaningless.  A 20 rating would be meaningless.  It is not a large enough sample size to make a judgement on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is meaningful is that the New York Jets spent a year trying to work Tebow into their offense and couldn't do it.
> 
> Tebow with his "85" rating couldn't beat out Sanchez?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jet coaching that year is well known to been complete buffoons, and they never tried to get Tebow to start, liar.
> 
> But here are the facts once again:
> 
> Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 wins
> 
> Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.
> 
> John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth  year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.
> 
> Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.
> 
> Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 42.4
> 
> Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.
> 
> Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating under 80 for first four.
> 
> Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, secondyear as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating.
> Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.
Click to expand...


Peyton Manning threw for 28 TDs his first season.  Drew Brees played one game his first season, and then threw for 17 TDs his second season.

Tebow has 17 passing TDs for his entire career.

He is not good in comparison to other legendary QBs.    They scored points and won games.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is meaningful is that the New York Jets spent a year trying to work Tebow into their offense and couldn't do it.
> 
> Tebow with his "85" rating couldn't beat out Sanchez?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jet coaching that year is well known to been complete buffoons, and they never tried to get Tebow to start, liar.
> 
> But here are the facts once again:
> 
> Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 wins
> 
> Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.
> 
> John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth  year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.
> 
> Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.
> 
> Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 42.4
> 
> Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.
> 
> Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating under 80 for first four.
> 
> Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, secondyear as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating.
> Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peyton Manning threw for 28 TDs his first season.  Drew Brees played one game his first season, and then threw for 17 TDs his second season.
> 
> Tebow has 17 passing TDs for his entire career.
> 
> He is not good in comparison to other legendary QBs.    They scored points and won games.
Click to expand...


lol, because they got the starts, idiot.

roflmao


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Jet coaching that year is well known to been complete buffoons, and they never tried to get Tebow to start, liar.
> 
> But here are the facts once again:
> 
> Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 wins
> 
> Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.
> 
> John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth  year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.
> 
> Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.
> 
> Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 42.4
> 
> Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.
> 
> Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating under 80 for first four.
> 
> Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, secondyear as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating.
> Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Manning threw for 28 TDs his first season.  Drew Brees played one game his first season, and then threw for 17 TDs his second season.
> 
> Tebow has 17 passing TDs for his entire career.
> 
> He is not good in comparison to other legendary QBs.    They scored points and won games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, because they got the starts, idiot.
> 
> roflmao
Click to expand...


Because the people who are the best in the game saw that they were worth giving starts.  The people who didn't give Tebow starts obviously know more about it than you do.  Their livelihood depends on winning.  They would start anyone that they thought would win games.


----------



## WinterBorn

You know Jim, you are so hung up on the idea that Tebow is blackballed only because of his religious beliefs.  And yet, in a civil discussion, you have called me rude names over and over and over.  Perhaps if you had Tebow's beliefs you would be a better person.  I, at least, am capable of having a discussion without name-calling.  Pity you aren't.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Manning threw for 28 TDs his first season.  Drew Brees played one game his first season, and then threw for 17 TDs his second season.
> 
> Tebow has 17 passing TDs for his entire career.
> 
> He is not good in comparison to other legendary QBs.    They scored points and won games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, because they got the starts, idiot.
> 
> roflmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because the people who are the best in the game saw that they were worth giving starts.  The people who didn't give Tebow starts obviously know more about it than you do.  Their livelihood depends on winning.  They would start anyone that they thought would win games.
Click to expand...


Your view of the Jets coaching staff is strikingly at odds with Jets fans and most NFL watchers, again supporting the observation that you don't know what the fuck you are talking about, shit-for-brains.

Now, for some real facts:


Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 

wins

Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.

John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for 

first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth  

year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.

Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, 

career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.

Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 

42.4

Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for 

first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.

Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating 

under 80 for first four.

Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, second year as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating.
Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.


Latest review of Tebows passing skill
Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN

Review of his play off performance vrs the steelers.
Tim Tebow by the Numbers: Breaking Passing Records vs the Pittsburgh Steelers | Bleacher Report


----------



## WinterBorn

But all those legendary QBs played on and on.  Whereas Tebow is doomed to be a has-been.  

Your arguments ignore the facts, but I can see your hero worship has taken over your common sense.

First you claim that Tebow has been blackballed because he is a Christian, and anyone who disagrees is a Christian-hater.  Of course, the only reason you think they are Christian-haters is because they don't agree with your hero worship of Tim Tebow.

I do not hate Christians.  But I do know that once the defense figures Tebow out they make him look really, really bad.  Look at his last appearance against the Crimson Tide in the SEC Championship.  Tebow was lost and cost FL the game.

But what most people remember from that game is Tebow crying on the sidelines.   Did you ever see the video out there that showed Tebow crying with a dubbed voice that sounded a LOT like Tom Hanks saying "There's no crying in football"?


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> You know Jim, you are so hung up on the idea that Tebow is blackballed only because of his religious beliefs.  And yet, in a civil discussion, you have called me rude names over and over and over.  Perhaps if you had Tebow's beliefs you would be a better person.  I, at least, am capable of having a discussion without name-calling.  Pity you aren't.



That is the point, idiot, I don't have Tebows beliefs, but I do think he is getting fucked due to his beliefs. That should outrage you but it doesn't for some reason. Maybe you are a fascist, I don't fucking know, and I don't care.

You are totally wrong on this topic, but you seem to think its all just a game, but it is not. People are being forced to knuckle down and that outrages me.

Shame it doesn't bother you too, but then again, you are an idiot.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> But all those legendary QBs played on and on.  Whereas Tebow is doomed to be a has-been.



Why is he doomed, ass hat? His stats are good for a one year starter, and I thought you said the NFL only wants to win?  Lol, no, they want to keep their jobs and they know that these fascists can kill their careers. So the NFL is filled with cowards and ass hats just like you.



WinterBorn said:


> Your arguments ignore the facts, but I can see your hero worship has taken over your common sense.



Lol, I am quoting the facts over and over and you simply ignore the ones that don't fit your hatred of Tebow.



WinterBorn said:


> First you claim that Tebow has been blackballed because he is a Christian, and anyone who disagrees is a Christian-hater.



No, that is not what I said, but then again, an idiot like you getting it wrong is hardly surprising.




WinterBorn said:


> I do not hate Christians.



Your hatred is easy to spot, no point in hiding it, idiot.

But back to the facts:

Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 

wins

Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.

John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for 

first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth  

year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.

Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, 

career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.

Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 

42.4

Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for 

first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.

Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating 

under 80 for first four.

Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-

Reference.com
Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, second year as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating.
Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.


Latest review of Tebows passing skill
Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN

Review of his play off performance vrs the steelers.
Tim Tebow by the Numbers: Breaking Passing Records vs the Pittsburgh Steelers | Bleacher Report


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Jim, you are so hung up on the idea that Tebow is blackballed only because of his religious beliefs.  And yet, in a civil discussion, you have called me rude names over and over and over.  Perhaps if you had Tebow's beliefs you would be a better person.  I, at least, am capable of having a discussion without name-calling.  Pity you aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the point, idiot, I don't have Tebows beliefs, but I do think he is getting fucked due to his beliefs. That should outrage you but it doesn't for some reason. Maybe you are a fascist, I don't fucking know, and I don't care.
> 
> You are totally wrong on this topic, but you seem to think its all just a game, but it is not. People are being forced to knuckle down and that outrages me.
> 
> Shame it doesn't bother you too, but then again, you are an idiot.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, it is a tragedy that a millionaire is not allowed to play professional football.  That breaks my heart!  

Nevermind that people are starving, losing their homes, unable to marry the person they love, unable to get medical care, being screwed by an archaic tax system, dying overseas in wars for no reason, and unable to afford a decent education.  Let's all get upset that the millionaire doesn't get a few more chances to play in the NFL.

Spare me all that bullshit.


----------



## WinterBorn

The fun part is that, while you insist you are right and I am wrong, the people who have the knowledge and the power agree with me.

So long, Timmy!  Enjoy the booth!


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know Jim, you are so hung up on the idea that Tebow is blackballed only because of his religious beliefs.  And yet, in a civil discussion, you have called me rude names over and over and over.  Perhaps if you had Tebow's beliefs you would be a better person.  I, at least, am capable of having a discussion without name-calling.  Pity you aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the point, idiot, I don't have Tebows beliefs, but I do think he is getting fucked due to his beliefs. That should outrage you but it doesn't for some reason. Maybe you are a fascist, I don't fucking know, and I don't care.
> 
> You are totally wrong on this topic, but you seem to think its all just a game, but it is not. People are being forced to knuckle down and that outrages me.
> 
> Shame it doesn't bother you too, but then again, you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, it is a tragedy that a millionaire is not allowed to play professional football.  That breaks my heart!
> 
> Nevermind that people are starving, losing their homes, unable to marry the person they love, unable to get medical care, being screwed by an archaic tax system, dying overseas in wars for no reason, and unable to afford a decent education.  Let's all get upset that the millionaire doesn't get a few more chances to play in the NFL.
> 
> Spare me all that bullshit.
Click to expand...


Yeah, because discrimination is so funny when it is targeted at outspoken Christians.

Spare me your hypocrisy, smart ass little bitch.

BTW, it is hilarious that you don't see the tautology you keep making regarding Tebows passing stats because you are too damned stupid, lol.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> The fun part is that, while you insist you are right and I am wrong, the people who have the knowledge and the power agree with me.
> 
> So long, Timmy!  Enjoy the booth!



Lol, yeah, the pro QBs and trainers that have evaluated Tebow all say he is a good QB, but you know better because you presume the NFL doesn't make mistakes like ignoring good players till someone makes them shine.

Again, yes, you are an idiot and do not comprehend the game, moron.

But one last attempt to ejumicate you:

Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football - Reference.com
Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 wins

Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.

John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.

Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.

Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 42.4

Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.

Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating under 80 for first four.

Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, second year as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating. Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.


Latest review of Tebows passing skill
http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=10246150&ex_cid=espnapi_internal

Review of his play off performance vrs the steelers.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ng-passing-records-vs-the-pittsburgh-steelers


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the point, idiot, I don't have Tebows beliefs, but I do think he is getting fucked due to his beliefs. That should outrage you but it doesn't for some reason. Maybe you are a fascist, I don't fucking know, and I don't care.
> 
> You are totally wrong on this topic, but you seem to think its all just a game, but it is not. People are being forced to knuckle down and that outrages me.
> 
> Shame it doesn't bother you too, but then again, you are an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, it is a tragedy that a millionaire is not allowed to play professional football.  That breaks my heart!
> 
> Nevermind that people are starving, losing their homes, unable to marry the person they love, unable to get medical care, being screwed by an archaic tax system, dying overseas in wars for no reason, and unable to afford a decent education.  Let's all get upset that the millionaire doesn't get a few more chances to play in the NFL.
> 
> Spare me all that bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, because discrimination is so funny when it is targeted at outspoken Christians.
> 
> Spare me your hypocrisy, smart ass little bitch.
> 
> BTW, it is hilarious that you don't see the tautology you keep making regarding Tebows passing stats because you are too damned stupid, lol.
Click to expand...


You ignorant little fanboy.  Tebow stats are not great.  They are not even good. He did ok against teams with losing records and got creamed by the good teams.

There is no discrimination.  Tebow got his shot and didn't make it.  It happens all the time.  He was always questionable as a pro QB.  Now the questions have been answered.

You claim he is better now and that his mechanics have been fixed.  Its too late.  He had his shot and didn't make it.  I don't see any discrimination.  Your claims are ridiculous.

But you keep claiming it if it helps you sleep better at night when you can dream about ol' Timmy.  I'm sure he'll let you be in his fan club and you can sleep with his picture under your pillow.


----------



## GHook93

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I don't think Tebow is very good. But he definitely seems to be getting Kluwe'd a.k.a. blackballed.



I don't think Tebow was that good, but if Rex Grossman and Kyle Orton could fine jobs as back ups, certainly Tebow should be able to.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, it is a tragedy that a millionaire is not allowed to play professional football.  That breaks my heart!
> 
> Nevermind that people are starving, losing their homes, unable to marry the person they love, unable to get medical care, being screwed by an archaic tax system, dying overseas in wars for no reason, and unable to afford a decent education.  Let's all get upset that the millionaire doesn't get a few more chances to play in the NFL.
> 
> Spare me all that bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because discrimination is so funny when it is targeted at outspoken Christians.
> 
> Spare me your hypocrisy, smart ass little bitch.
> 
> BTW, it is hilarious that you don't see the tautology you keep making regarding Tebows passing stats because you are too damned stupid, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignorant little fanboy.
Click to expand...


From an ignoramus like you that is hilarious.




WinterBorn said:


> Tebow stats are not great.  They are not even good.



They are fine for a first year starting QB, and that you keep ignoring this relevant fact shows your bias and stupidity.



WinterBorn said:


> He did ok against teams with losing records and got creamed by the good teams.



Yeah, like the Steelers, roflmao. idiot



WinterBorn said:


> There is no discrimination.



Yes, cause the mighty and omniscient Stillborn says so!

lol, fuck you dumbass.



WinterBorn said:


> Tebow got his shot and didn't make it.  It happens all the time.



No, he did make it, stupid shit, got the starting job at Denver, traded to New York where he continued to improve.

The rest of you post is just stupid bullshit, so I am not even going to repost it.

But the relevant facts here are the following:

Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football - Reference.com
Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 wins

Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.

John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.

Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.

Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 42.4

Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.

Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating under 80 for first four.

Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, second year as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating. Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.


Latest review of Tebows passing skill
Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN

Review of his play off performance vrs the steelers.
Tim Tebow by the Numbers: Breaking Passing Records vs the Pittsburgh Steelers | Bleacher Report


----------



## WinterBorn

The relevant facts are that he only won against sub .500 teams.  His only year with a decent rating he only threw 8 passes and scored 0 points.

Yeah, he got his chance and didn't make the grade.

Is he improving?  That doesn't matter.  The NFL is where the best go to play, not to learn to play.

It is not discrimination.  It is decisions based on what is best to win and what is best for the team.  NFL teams will go to great lengths for someone they think will help them.  So obviously none of the people in charge of the NFL teams think Tebow is the answer for their team.

Accept it.  Tebow is done playing in the NFL.   But you will still be able to see your hero when he is announcing games, like the rest who can't play anymore.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

WinterBorn said:


> The relevant facts are that he only won against sub .500 teams.  His only year with a decent rating he only threw 8 passes and scored 0 points.
> 
> Yeah, he got his chance and didn't make the grade.
> 
> Is he improving?  That doesn't matter.  The NFL is where the best go to play, not to learn to play.
> 
> It is not discrimination.  It is decisions based on what is best to win and what is best for the team.  NFL teams will go to great lengths for someone they think will help them.  So obviously none of the people in charge of the NFL teams think Tebow is the answer for their team.
> 
> Accept it.  Tebow is done playing in the NFL.   But you will still be able to see your hero when he is announcing games, like the rest who can't play anymore.



Kluwe is right. The NFL is big business, and teams don't want anything political whatsoever threatening their revenue stream. It's not merely about on the field performance as you foolishly want to see it. If it were, Kluwe would be punting and Tebow would be a back-up QB (possibly competing for a starting job) next season.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

GHook93 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Tebow is very good. But he definitely seems to be getting Kluwe'd a.k.a. blackballed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Tebow was that good, but if Rex Grossman and Kyle Orton could fine jobs as back ups, certainly Tebow should be able to.
Click to expand...


Tebow wasn't 'that good.' And I doubt he ever was going to be 'that good.' However, he was top five as far as QBs who could run, and he was a play maker if not a good pocket passer.

And yea, Grossman is the worst QB I've ever seen in the NFL. Many high school QBs in any given year are better than him. It boggles my mind to this day that he started so many games, and even made it to a Super Bowl (damn, the 06 Bears defense was good!)

And Orton wasn't as bad; but he was bad enough to be behind Grossman at times!


----------



## G.T.

Tebow sucks, his most recent playing time was pre-season games for New England. He played so well he got cut.


----------



## manifold

JimBowie1958 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very true. But there's definitely a lot of bigotry (or bias otherwise) against Tebow. I have no doubt that he would be a minimum of a back-up QB somewhere if he were just another guy. This is what I see, and I have my own Tebow 'biases.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any team that signs Tebow gets a lot more than just a shitty backup QB, they also get the circus of sideshow freaks that follows him everywhere he goes. It doesn't take a conspiracy or any collusion for most teams to conclude (independently) it's simply not worth it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They get a QB with an 84.5 rating in his last year, who led his team to a first round victory in the play offs and whom other QBs who have reviewed his passing say he is a very good passer now.
> 
> You are simply lying about all this; why all the hate for a young QB like this?
> 
> Because he doesn't have a felony record? lol
Click to expand...


Yup, that's it.

Just like you hate Obama because he's a ******, right.


----------



## manifold

Once again, if Tebow wasn't a grandstanding bible-thumper, then Jimbo wouldn't give two shits about the fact that he's a failed NFL quarterback.

Does anybody believe otherwise?


----------



## manifold

GHook93 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Tebow is very good. But he definitely seems to be getting Kluwe'd a.k.a. blackballed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Tebow was that good, but if Rex Grossman and Kyle Orton could fine jobs as back ups, certainly Tebow should be able to.
Click to expand...


But those guys don't have legions of freaks that follow them around and demand they start every time the starter throws an incomplete pass.

No backup is worth that kind of distraction.


----------



## Montrovant

First off, holy spam!  If you think posting the same links over and over is making a difference, you are right.....it makes people think you are unable to make a real point and instead have to try and bludgeon your opinion into others with spam. 

Now, the NFL becomes more of a passing league every year.  So I would say it's hard to compare the stats of older QBs with Tebow because the game is played differently.

So let's stick to the more modern QBs.  Of those, only Eli Manning is close to as low statistically as Tebow.  I remember Manning had quite a few questions early on about his ability to be an NFL starting quarterback because of his poor play.  Actually, if it weren't for the Giants playoff runs, I think people would still be questioning Manning's ability to be a successful starter; he's been mediocre at best for most of his regular seasons. 

Denver won games with Tebow as QB.  That's not in question.  Tebow may be an excellent leader and teammate.  His passing, however, has never been particularly good in the NFL.  Has he improved that?  It's certainly possible.  On the other hand, he's had multiple years in the NFL where he did not significantly improve his passing. Even if he's become a better passer, it may be too late for other teams to take a chance.  He was fired from the team he won a playoff game with, couldn't find success on a Jets team in desperate need of a good quarterback, and couldn't keep a job as a backup on the Patriots.  It's completely reasonable that other teams aren't beating down his door.

The NFL is generally a pass-oriented league, and Tebow has never been an exceptional passing quarterback (he's often been very bad IMO, but he's certainly never been a great passing QB).  There are some running quarterbacks playing, but I think each is a better passer than Tebow.  Even if they are not, most teams are looking for a guy who can sling the ball around rather than one who can run it.  Hell, Jay Cutler got a big contract.

If Tebow didn't have the controversy around him, maybe he'd be a third stringer or backup somewhere.  It's hard to say.  But why is a team going to take a chance on a guy that they never expect to be their starting QB?


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> First off, holy spam!  If you think posting the same links over and over is making a difference, you are right.....it makes people think you are unable to make a real point and instead have to try and bludgeon your opinion into others with spam.
> 
> Now, the NFL becomes more of a passing league every year.  So I would say it's hard to compare the stats of older QBs with Tebow because the game is played differently.
> 
> So let's stick to the more modern QBs.  Of those, only Eli Manning is close to as low statistically as Tebow.  I remember Manning had quite a few questions early on about his ability to be an NFL starting quarterback because of his poor play.  Actually, if it weren't for the Giants playoff runs, I think people would still be questioning Manning's ability to be a successful starter; he's been mediocre at best for most of his regular seasons.
> 
> Denver won games with Tebow as QB.  That's not in question.  Tebow may be an excellent leader and teammate.  His passing, however, has never been particularly good in the NFL.  Has he improved that?  It's certainly possible.  On the other hand, he's had multiple years in the NFL where he did not significantly improve his passing. Even if he's become a better passer, it may be too late for other teams to take a chance.  He was fired from the team he won a playoff game with, couldn't find success on a Jets team in desperate need of a good quarterback, and couldn't keep a job as a backup on the Patriots.  It's completely reasonable that other teams aren't beating down his door.
> 
> The NFL is generally a pass-oriented league, and Tebow has never been an exceptional passing quarterback (he's often been very bad IMO, but he's certainly never been a great passing QB).  There are some running quarterbacks playing, but I think each is a better passer than Tebow.  Even if they are not, most teams are looking for a guy who can sling the ball around rather than one who can run it.  Hell, Jay Cutler got a big contract.
> 
> If Tebow didn't have the controversy around him, maybe he'd be a third stringer or backup somewhere.  It's hard to say.  But why is a team going to take a chance on a guy that they never expect to be their starting QB?



There are a good 6-10 NFL quality QBs in this years draft

Doesn't look like Tebow will be finding work soon


----------



## Toro

Tebow sucks.

He should go to Canada and learn to play pro ball.


----------



## JimBowie1958

TheGreatGatsby said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Tebow is very good. But he definitely seems to be getting Kluwe'd a.k.a. blackballed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Tebow was that good, but if Rex Grossman and Kyle Orton could fine jobs as back ups, certainly Tebow should be able to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tebow wasn't 'that good.' And I doubt he ever was going to be 'that good.' However, he was top five as far as QBs who could run, and he was a play maker if not a good pocket passer.
> 
> And yea, Grossman is the worst QB I've ever seen in the NFL. Many high school QBs in any given year are better than him. It boggles my mind to this day that he started so many games, and even made it to a Super Bowl (damn, the 06 Bears defense was good!)
> 
> And Orton wasn't as bad; but he was bad enough to be behind Grossman at times!
Click to expand...


But here is the trick about all this; Tebow broke all kinds of college records and did his thing in 2011 and improved the next year with the Jets, all the time with horrible passing mechanics, throwing off the wrong foot, etc.

How much better can he play now? The pro QBs agree that have seen him train; they guy can pass now.  And note: his problems were always with short passes, not long ones. He mostly ran himself for the shorter yardage.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Toro said:


> Tebow sucks.
> 
> He should go to Canada and learn to play pro ball.



Ah and the dozen QBs that say he is a great thrower now are just too stupid to agree with you?

lol, ok, I get it....


----------



## manifold

Hopefully he won't have any problems passing the clicker as he enjoys watching the NFL playoffs from the comfort of his couch.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Montrovant said:


> First off, holy spam!  If you think posting the same links over and over is making a difference, you are right.....it makes people think you are unable to make a real point and instead have to try and bludgeon your opinion into others with spam.
> 
> Now, the NFL becomes more of a passing league every year.  So I would say it's hard to compare the stats of older QBs with Tebow because the game is played differently.
> 
> So let's stick to the more modern QBs.  Of those, only Eli Manning is close to as low statistically as Tebow.  I remember Manning had quite a few questions early on about his ability to be an NFL starting quarterback because of his poor play.  Actually, if it weren't for the Giants playoff runs, I think people would still be questioning Manning's ability to be a successful starter; he's been mediocre at best for most of his regular seasons.
> 
> Denver won games with Tebow as QB.  That's not in question.  Tebow may be an excellent leader and teammate.  His passing, however, has never been particularly good in the NFL.  Has he improved that?  It's certainly possible.  On the other hand, he's had multiple years in the NFL where he did not significantly improve his passing. Even if he's become a better passer, it may be too late for other teams to take a chance.  He was fired from the team he won a playoff game with, couldn't find success on a Jets team in desperate need of a good quarterback, and couldn't keep a job as a backup on the Patriots.  It's completely reasonable that other teams aren't beating down his door.
> 
> The NFL is generally a pass-oriented league, and Tebow has never been an exceptional passing quarterback (he's often been very bad IMO, but he's certainly never been a great passing QB).  There are some running quarterbacks playing, but I think each is a better passer than Tebow.  Even if they are not, most teams are looking for a guy who can sling the ball around rather than one who can run it.  Hell, Jay Cutler got a big contract.
> 
> If Tebow didn't have the controversy around him, maybe he'd be a third stringer or backup somewhere.  It's hard to say.  But why is a team going to take a chance on a guy that they never expect to be their starting QB?



But....

1. All the QBs that have evaluated him has said he can pass just fine now.

2. He showed remarkable improvement with the Jets though he didn't get enough play time to confirm the progress very much statistically, what he did get was very well done.

3. He learned a very complicated offensive scheme with New England and by his last preseason game he had some decent stats for a new QB.

4. I seriously doubt your skills at evaluating QBs you have never watched practice in person, so ..... I guess everyone has one.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> Hopefully he won't have any problems passing the clicker as he enjoys watching the NFL playoffs from the comfort of his couch.



Lol, yeah like when you pass your bong?

piss off.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> Once again, if Tebow wasn't a grandstanding bible-thumper, then Jimbo wouldn't give two shits about the fact that he's a failed NFL quarterback.
> 
> Does anybody believe otherwise?



lol, now, not only are you an expert QB evaluator from remote location, but you can also do remote psych evals, and I bet you don't even have a license to practice, roflmao.

Damn, you are a stupid ****.


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, holy spam!  If you think posting the same links over and over is making a difference, you are right.....it makes people think you are unable to make a real point and instead have to try and bludgeon your opinion into others with spam.
> 
> Now, the NFL becomes more of a passing league every year.  So I would say it's hard to compare the stats of older QBs with Tebow because the game is played differently.
> 
> So let's stick to the more modern QBs.  Of those, only Eli Manning is close to as low statistically as Tebow.  I remember Manning had quite a few questions early on about his ability to be an NFL starting quarterback because of his poor play.  Actually, if it weren't for the Giants playoff runs, I think people would still be questioning Manning's ability to be a successful starter; he's been mediocre at best for most of his regular seasons.
> 
> Denver won games with Tebow as QB.  That's not in question.  Tebow may be an excellent leader and teammate.  His passing, however, has never been particularly good in the NFL.  Has he improved that?  It's certainly possible.  On the other hand, he's had multiple years in the NFL where he did not significantly improve his passing. Even if he's become a better passer, it may be too late for other teams to take a chance.  He was fired from the team he won a playoff game with, couldn't find success on a Jets team in desperate need of a good quarterback, and couldn't keep a job as a backup on the Patriots.  It's completely reasonable that other teams aren't beating down his door.
> 
> The NFL is generally a pass-oriented league, and Tebow has never been an exceptional passing quarterback (he's often been very bad IMO, but he's certainly never been a great passing QB).  There are some running quarterbacks playing, but I think each is a better passer than Tebow.  Even if they are not, most teams are looking for a guy who can sling the ball around rather than one who can run it.  Hell, Jay Cutler got a big contract.
> 
> If Tebow didn't have the controversy around him, maybe he'd be a third stringer or backup somewhere.  It's hard to say.  But why is a team going to take a chance on a guy that they never expect to be their starting QB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....
> 
> 1. All the QBs that have evaluated him has said he can pass just fine now.
> 
> 2. He showed remarkable improvement with the Jets though he didn't get enough play time to confirm the progress very much statistically, what he did get was very well done.
> 
> 3. He learned a very complicated offensive scheme with New England and by his last preseason game he had some decent stats for a new QB.
> 
> 4. I seriously doubt your skills at evaluating QBs you have never watched practice in person, so ..... I guess everyone has one.
Click to expand...


Every NFL team has seen what Tebow has to offer. He is not an NFL talent
Tebow got worse with the Jets as the season went on. He could not execute plays in practice....that is why they didn't allow him to try them in games
New England was his last chance....he blew it


----------



## G.T.

Yea his stint with New England in the preseason this past year, which is his most recent play -  was painful to watch, embarrassing.


----------



## Montrovant

JimBowie1958 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, holy spam!  If you think posting the same links over and over is making a difference, you are right.....it makes people think you are unable to make a real point and instead have to try and bludgeon your opinion into others with spam.
> 
> Now, the NFL becomes more of a passing league every year.  So I would say it's hard to compare the stats of older QBs with Tebow because the game is played differently.
> 
> So let's stick to the more modern QBs.  Of those, only Eli Manning is close to as low statistically as Tebow.  I remember Manning had quite a few questions early on about his ability to be an NFL starting quarterback because of his poor play.  Actually, if it weren't for the Giants playoff runs, I think people would still be questioning Manning's ability to be a successful starter; he's been mediocre at best for most of his regular seasons.
> 
> Denver won games with Tebow as QB.  That's not in question.  Tebow may be an excellent leader and teammate.  His passing, however, has never been particularly good in the NFL.  Has he improved that?  It's certainly possible.  On the other hand, he's had multiple years in the NFL where he did not significantly improve his passing. Even if he's become a better passer, it may be too late for other teams to take a chance.  He was fired from the team he won a playoff game with, couldn't find success on a Jets team in desperate need of a good quarterback, and couldn't keep a job as a backup on the Patriots.  It's completely reasonable that other teams aren't beating down his door.
> 
> The NFL is generally a pass-oriented league, and Tebow has never been an exceptional passing quarterback (he's often been very bad IMO, but he's certainly never been a great passing QB).  There are some running quarterbacks playing, but I think each is a better passer than Tebow.  Even if they are not, most teams are looking for a guy who can sling the ball around rather than one who can run it.  Hell, Jay Cutler got a big contract.
> 
> If Tebow didn't have the controversy around him, maybe he'd be a third stringer or backup somewhere.  It's hard to say.  But why is a team going to take a chance on a guy that they never expect to be their starting QB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....
> 
> 1. All the QBs that have evaluated him has said he can pass just fine now.
> 
> 2. He showed remarkable improvement with the Jets though he didn't get enough play time to confirm the progress very much statistically, what he did get was very well done.
> 
> 3. He learned a very complicated offensive scheme with New England and by his last preseason game he had some decent stats for a new QB.
> 
> 4. I seriously doubt your skills at evaluating QBs you have never watched practice in person, so ..... I guess everyone has one.
Click to expand...


Here's the thing.....I would guess that most NFL teams are more interested in actual game play than practice, if it's available.  Tebow may be a monster in practice, but in the NFL games he's played, his passing has been sub-par.  That shows both in watching him play and in looking at his stats.

More, while he may well have improved his passing, it needed so much improvement that saying it's better is not necessarily saying much.

Finally, even if he is now a passer on par with the current best, it's unlikely that teams are going to check that because he doesn't have a good passing resume.  If he's lucky, one of the teams that currently has a mobile QB will look at him for a backup role.  That's the only scenario that seems at all likely for his return to the NFL.

If NFL teams thought he was skilled enough to be a QB, someone would have him on their roster.  Maybe they are wrong, there have been plenty of cases of people being misjudged in football.  I don't think they are based on the play I've seen from him.


----------



## manifold

JimBowie1958 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, if Tebow wasn't a grandstanding bible-thumper, then Jimbo wouldn't give two shits about the fact that he's a failed NFL quarterback.
> 
> Does anybody believe otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, now, not only are you an expert QB evaluator from remote location, but you can also do remote psych evals, and I bet you don't even have a license to practice, roflmao.
> 
> Damn, you are a stupid ****.
Click to expand...


Ha! The pathetic twat doesn't even deny it.


----------



## HUGGY

Let's cut to the chase...

If there was a college called Billy Bob's Bible College ... Tebow would be a perfect fit for coach...that is if he was smart enough to be a coach..which has not been proven.

There is "promoting" one's religion like Wilson and some others do by "thanking god for blessing them with thier ability"...blah...blah...blah...

Then there is Tim Tebow that vocally and physically promotes his religion in a bizarre spectacle ritual.  He is the kind of religious protagenoust that would spend all his time organizing manditory group prayers and other such nonsense.  The fact is that not every player on a team is a devout and vocal Christian... there are muslims and Lordy lordy .. there are even non belivers.

The QB is supposed to be a natural leader of the WHOLE team...not the Sunday School organizer.

I'm dog tired of hearing peeps go on and on about Tebows football skills.  They have shown what they are and if he wasn't such a distraction he would probably be an OK backup.  But he is not...*HE IS A DISTRACTION *!!!! 

I am going to call a spade a spade.  An uncontrollable religious zealot is just as much a *cancer* in a locker room as any other cancer in a locker room.


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, holy spam!  If you think posting the same links over and over is making a difference, you are right.....it makes people think you are unable to make a real point and instead have to try and bludgeon your opinion into others with spam.
> 
> Now, the NFL becomes more of a passing league every year.  So I would say it's hard to compare the stats of older QBs with Tebow because the game is played differently.
> 
> So let's stick to the more modern QBs.  Of those, only Eli Manning is close to as low statistically as Tebow.  I remember Manning had quite a few questions early on about his ability to be an NFL starting quarterback because of his poor play.  Actually, if it weren't for the Giants playoff runs, I think people would still be questioning Manning's ability to be a successful starter; he's been mediocre at best for most of his regular seasons.
> 
> Denver won games with Tebow as QB.  That's not in question.  Tebow may be an excellent leader and teammate.  His passing, however, has never been particularly good in the NFL.  Has he improved that?  It's certainly possible.  On the other hand, he's had multiple years in the NFL where he did not significantly improve his passing. Even if he's become a better passer, it may be too late for other teams to take a chance.  He was fired from the team he won a playoff game with, couldn't find success on a Jets team in desperate need of a good quarterback, and couldn't keep a job as a backup on the Patriots.  It's completely reasonable that other teams aren't beating down his door.
> 
> The NFL is generally a pass-oriented league, and Tebow has never been an exceptional passing quarterback (he's often been very bad IMO, but he's certainly never been a great passing QB).  There are some running quarterbacks playing, but I think each is a better passer than Tebow.  Even if they are not, most teams are looking for a guy who can sling the ball around rather than one who can run it.  Hell, Jay Cutler got a big contract.
> 
> If Tebow didn't have the controversy around him, maybe he'd be a third stringer or backup somewhere.  It's hard to say.  But why is a team going to take a chance on a guy that they never expect to be their starting QB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....
> 
> 1. All the QBs that have evaluated him has said he can pass just fine now.
> 
> 2. He showed remarkable improvement with the Jets though he didn't get enough play time to confirm the progress very much statistically, what he did get was very well done.
> 
> 3. He learned a very complicated offensive scheme with New England and by his last preseason game he had some decent stats for a new QB.
> 
> 4. I seriously doubt your skills at evaluating QBs you have never watched practice in person, so ..... I guess everyone has one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every NFL team has seen what Tebow has to offer.
Click to expand...


Lol, a stupid lie. Few NFL teams have taken a look at Tebow since the draft, idiot.



rightwinger said:


> He is not an NFL talent



Now you are going to tell half a dozen NFL qbs that you know better than they do. They know the game, the position and how to pass; all you have is your idiot mouth.

Do you  ever post anything that is not filled with lies and presumption?

I haven't seen it yet that I recall.


----------



## JimBowie1958

HUGGY said:


> Let's cut to the chase...
> 
> If there was a college called Billy Bob's Bible College ... Tebow would be a perfect fit for coach...that is if he was smart enough to be a coach..which has not been proven.
> 
> There is "promoting" one's religion like Wilson and some others do by "thanking god for blessing them with thier ability"...blah...blah...blah...
> 
> Then there is Tim Tebow that vocally and physically promotes his religion in a bizarre spectacle ritual.  He is the kind of religious protagenoust that would spend all his time organizing manditory group prayers and other such nonsense.  The fact is that not every player on a team is a devout and vocal Christian... there are muslims and Lordy lordy .. there are even non belivers.
> 
> The QB is supposed to be a natural leader of the WHOLE team...not the Sunday School organizer.
> 
> I'm dog tired of hearing peeps go on and on about Tebows football skills.  They have shown what they are and if he wasn't such a distraction he would probably be an OK backup.  But he is not...*HE IS A DISTRACTION *!!!!
> 
> I am going to call a spade a spade.  An uncontrollable religious zealot is just as much a *cancer* in a locker room as any other cancer in a locker room.



Lol, back to the antichristian bigotry.

The QB who has set all kinds of college records and led an NFL team to victory in the playoffs is a bad QB because....you are an idiot.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, if Tebow wasn't a grandstanding bible-thumper, then Jimbo wouldn't give two shits about the fact that he's a failed NFL quarterback.
> 
> Does anybody believe otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, now, not only are you an expert QB evaluator from remote location, but you can also do remote psych evals, and I bet you don't even have a license to practice, roflmao.
> 
> Damn, you are a stupid ****.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha! The pathetic twat doesn't even deny it.
Click to expand...


You stated an untestable tautology. What is  there to agree with?

BTW, kiss my ass, fruitcake.


----------



## manifold

HUGGY said:


> I am going to call a spade a spade.  An uncontrollable religious zealot is just as much a *cancer* in a locker room as any other cancer in a locker room.



Let's not give in to hyperbole here, just because Jimbo is a clueless twat.

From everything I've heard, Tebow is a well liked teammate and a very positive presence in the locker room. But that doesn't change that fact that he's a major liability under center, which at the end of the day is the reason he can't find a home in the NFL.


----------



## manifold

JimBowie1958 said:


> Now you are going to tell half a dozen NFL qbs that you know better than they do.



How is that any worse than you telling 32+ coaches and general managers that you know better than they do?

Get a fuck'n clue would ya?


----------



## HUGGY

JimBowie1958 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase...
> 
> If there was a college called Billy Bob's Bible College ... Tebow would be a perfect fit for coach...that is if he was smart enough to be a coach..which has not been proven.
> 
> There is "promoting" one's religion like Wilson and some others do by "thanking god for blessing them with thier ability"...blah...blah...blah...
> 
> Then there is Tim Tebow that vocally and physically promotes his religion in a bizarre spectacle ritual.  He is the kind of religious protagenoust that would spend all his time organizing manditory group prayers and other such nonsense.  The fact is that not every player on a team is a devout and vocal Christian... there are muslims and Lordy lordy .. there are even non belivers.
> 
> The QB is supposed to be a natural leader of the WHOLE team...not the Sunday School organizer.
> 
> I'm dog tired of hearing peeps go on and on about Tebows football skills.  They have shown what they are and if he wasn't such a distraction he would probably be an OK backup.  But he is not...*HE IS A DISTRACTION *!!!!
> 
> I am going to call a spade a spade.  An uncontrollable religious zealot is just as much a *cancer* in a locker room as any other cancer in a locker room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, back to the antichristian bigotry.
> 
> The QB who has set all kinds of college records and led an NFL team to victory in the playoffs is a bad QB because....you are an idiot.
Click to expand...


I am an "idiot" because you are one of those that believes EVERYONE needs to be saved by Da Jeebuss regardless of thier own personal beliefs or non beliefs... Then I'm OK with you calling me an idiot.

Lots of players have done fantastic in college and for one reason or another didn't cut it in the pros.  Tebow is one of those poor souls.  

Let me riddle you this batshitcrazyman...???  What QB in the NFL would you bench in favor of Tebow?  And why...???


----------



## JimBowie1958

Montrovant said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off, holy spam!  If you think posting the same links over and over is making a difference, you are right.....it makes people think you are unable to make a real point and instead have to try and bludgeon your opinion into others with spam.
> 
> Now, the NFL becomes more of a passing league every year.  So I would say it's hard to compare the stats of older QBs with Tebow because the game is played differently.
> 
> So let's stick to the more modern QBs.  Of those, only Eli Manning is close to as low statistically as Tebow.  I remember Manning had quite a few questions early on about his ability to be an NFL starting quarterback because of his poor play.  Actually, if it weren't for the Giants playoff runs, I think people would still be questioning Manning's ability to be a successful starter; he's been mediocre at best for most of his regular seasons.
> 
> Denver won games with Tebow as QB.  That's not in question.  Tebow may be an excellent leader and teammate.  His passing, however, has never been particularly good in the NFL.  Has he improved that?  It's certainly possible.  On the other hand, he's had multiple years in the NFL where he did not significantly improve his passing. Even if he's become a better passer, it may be too late for other teams to take a chance.  He was fired from the team he won a playoff game with, couldn't find success on a Jets team in desperate need of a good quarterback, and couldn't keep a job as a backup on the Patriots.  It's completely reasonable that other teams aren't beating down his door.
> 
> The NFL is generally a pass-oriented league, and Tebow has never been an exceptional passing quarterback (he's often been very bad IMO, but he's certainly never been a great passing QB).  There are some running quarterbacks playing, but I think each is a better passer than Tebow.  Even if they are not, most teams are looking for a guy who can sling the ball around rather than one who can run it.  Hell, Jay Cutler got a big contract.
> 
> If Tebow didn't have the controversy around him, maybe he'd be a third stringer or backup somewhere.  It's hard to say.  But why is a team going to take a chance on a guy that they never expect to be their starting QB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....
> 
> 1. All the QBs that have evaluated him has said he can pass just fine now.
> 
> 2. He showed remarkable improvement with the Jets though he didn't get enough play time to confirm the progress very much statistically, what he did get was very well done.
> 
> 3. He learned a very complicated offensive scheme with New England and by his last preseason game he had some decent stats for a new QB.
> 
> 4. I seriously doubt your skills at evaluating QBs you have never watched practice in person, so ..... I guess everyone has one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the thing.....I would guess that most NFL teams are more interested in actual game play than practice, if it's available.  Tebow may be a monster in practice, but in the NFL games he's played, his passing has been sub-par.  That shows both in watching him play and in looking at his stats.
> 
> More, while he may well have improved his passing, it needed so much improvement that saying it's better is not necessarily saying much.
> 
> Finally, even if he is now a passer on par with the current best, it's unlikely that teams are going to check that because he doesn't have a good passing resume.  If he's lucky, one of the teams that currently has a mobile QB will look at him for a backup role.  That's the only scenario that seems at all likely for his return to the NFL.
> 
> If NFL teams thought he was skilled enough to be a QB, someone would have him on their roster.  Maybe they are wrong, there have been plenty of cases of people being misjudged in football.  I don't think they are based on the play I've seen from him.
Click to expand...


1. Tebow has been known to perform much better on game day than in practice.

2. According to the proQB's that have worked with him, Tebow is READY to play and his passing game is at pro caliber now; exactly contrary to your imaginary bullshit.

3. Hi past problems with passing will be a difficulty to overcome, but you think that purely on the basis of that no NFL team would look at him? That's stupid, not necessarily on your part, but on the NFL's part.


----------



## JimBowie1958

HUGGY said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's cut to the chase...
> 
> If there was a college called Billy Bob's Bible College ... Tebow would be a perfect fit for coach...that is if he was smart enough to be a coach..which has not been proven.
> 
> There is "promoting" one's religion like Wilson and some others do by "thanking god for blessing them with thier ability"...blah...blah...blah...
> 
> Then there is Tim Tebow that vocally and physically promotes his religion in a bizarre spectacle ritual.  He is the kind of religious protagenoust that would spend all his time organizing manditory group prayers and other such nonsense.  The fact is that not every player on a team is a devout and vocal Christian... there are muslims and Lordy lordy .. there are even non belivers.
> 
> The QB is supposed to be a natural leader of the WHOLE team...not the Sunday School organizer.
> 
> I'm dog tired of hearing peeps go on and on about Tebows football skills.  They have shown what they are and if he wasn't such a distraction he would probably be an OK backup.  But he is not...*HE IS A DISTRACTION *!!!!
> 
> I am going to call a spade a spade.  An uncontrollable religious zealot is just as much a *cancer* in a locker room as any other cancer in a locker room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, back to the antichristian bigotry.
> 
> The QB who has set all kinds of college records and led an NFL team to victory in the playoffs is a bad QB because....you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am an "idiot" because you are one of those that believes EVERYONE needs to be saved by Da Jeebuss regardless of thier own personal beliefs or non beliefs...
Click to expand...


Actually, no, I don't think that, moron.



HUGGY said:


> Then I'm OK with you calling me an idiot.



Way to embrace your inner idiot, dip shit.



HUGGY said:


> Lots of players have done fantastic in college and for one reason or another didn't cut it in the pros.  Tebow is one of those poor souls.



And the hatred of bigots like you have helped to weight the scales against him, hateful wretch.



HUGGY said:


> Let me riddle you this batshitcrazyman...???  What QB in the NFL would you bench in favor of Tebow?  And why...???



None. Hypothetically Tebow wouldn't know the offense yet. Were he on the team and part of the team since training camp,  I wouldn't bench the starter unless he was injured. The starter likely has more experience and a lot of things to teach Tebow.

I do not believe Tebow is ready to start in the NFL. I do think he could one day given the chance, but he is just not there yet. And he wont be if nobody ever picks him up.

I still think if a team signs McDaniels as head coach, Tebow will get picked up. If I had to bet on a team doing that it would be Cleveland.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to call a spade a spade.  An uncontrollable religious zealot is just as much a *cancer* in a locker room as any other cancer in a locker room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not give in to hyperbole here, just because Jimbo is a clueless twat.
> 
> From everything I've heard, Tebow is a well liked teammate and a very positive presence in the locker room. But that doesn't change tha*t fact that he's a major liability under center,* which at the end of the day is the reason he can't find a home in the NFL.
Click to expand...


Bullshit lie.

Peyton Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football - Reference.com
Peyton Manning, first year as a starter, 1998 threw 28 interceptions and a QB rating of 71.2. Completion % 56.7%, and only 3 wins

Drew Brees NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Drew Brees, first year stating record, QB rating of 76.9, second year 67.5. completion % 60.8, 57.6 second year as starter.

John Elway NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
John Elway, first year starter, QB rating 54.9, completion% 47.5%, 4 wins. Didnt get over 60% completion percentage for first ten years as a starter, failed to get a QB rating higher than 80 for first four years, getting an 83.4 his fifth year, followed by five more years with a sub80 QB rating.

Johnny Unitas NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Johny Unitas, QB legend, never had a completion percentage over 60%, 54% for his career, first year QB rating was 74.0, career QB ratinf of 78.2, won 3 games first year.

Tom Brady NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tom Brady, first year as starter (second year in NFL) comp 63.9%, QB rating 86.5. 1st year in NFL, comp 33% and QB rating of 42.4

Eli Manning NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Eli Manning, Super bowl champion QB, first year start QB rating 55.4, comp 48.2%, did not get QB rating higher than 80 for first five years, same goes for his completion % staying south of 60% for first four years.

Warren Moon NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Warren Moon, first year as starter, comp% 57.6 QBR 76.9, completion %s stayed below 60 foir first five years, QB rating under 80 for first four.

Tim Tebow NFL Football Statistics - Pro-Football-Reference.com
Tebow, first year as starter, comp% 46.5, QB rating 72.9, second year as backup QB 75% completion % and 84.9 QB rating. Tebow is very good in comparison to other legendary QBs for the same point in their careers, dude.


Latest review of Tebows passing skill
Evaluating Tebow's Progress - ESPN Video - ESPN

Review of his play off performance vrs the steelers.
Tim Tebow by the Numbers: Breaking Passing Records vs the Pittsburgh Steelers | Bleacher Report


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are going to tell half a dozen NFL qbs that you know better than they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that any worse than you telling 32+ coaches and general managers that you know better than they do?
Click to expand...


Crickets...


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But....
> 
> 1. All the QBs that have evaluated him has said he can pass just fine now.
> 
> 2. He showed remarkable improvement with the Jets though he didn't get enough play time to confirm the progress very much statistically, what he did get was very well done.
> 
> 3. He learned a very complicated offensive scheme with New England and by his last preseason game he had some decent stats for a new QB.
> 
> 4. I seriously doubt your skills at evaluating QBs you have never watched practice in person, so ..... I guess everyone has one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every NFL team has seen what Tebow has to offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, a stupid lie. Few NFL teams have taken a look at Tebow since the draft, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not an NFL talent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are going to tell half a dozen NFL qbs that you know better than they do. They know the game, the position and how to pass; all you have is your idiot mouth.
> 
> Do you  ever post anything that is not filled with lies and presumption?
> 
> I haven't seen it yet that I recall.
Click to expand...


NFL quality QBs are a rare commodity

If you have the talent, NFL scouts WILL find you.......look at Kurt Warner

Tebow has been givens more chances than his talent warrants.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

manifold said:


> Once again, if Tebow wasn't a grandstanding bible-thumper, then Jimbo wouldn't give two shits about the fact that he's a failed NFL quarterback.
> 
> Does anybody believe otherwise?



I think you mean that you would be making the case for Tebow to be playing somewhere. The bigotry drips off of you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

manifold said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Tebow is very good. But he definitely seems to be getting Kluwe'd a.k.a. blackballed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Tebow was that good, but if Rex Grossman and Kyle Orton could fine jobs as back ups, certainly Tebow should be able to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But those guys don't have legions of freaks that follow them around and demand they start every time the starter throws an incomplete pass.
> 
> No backup is worth that kind of distraction.
Click to expand...


So, the fans are freaks and distractions? I don't think that's how it works. But you're smart enough to be an NFL GM.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I'll summarize this very simple: 

Everyone saying Tebow is a sub-par QB; you're (likely) right. Everyone saying that he's not getting blackballed, you're completely wrong.


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every NFL team has seen what Tebow has to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, a stupid lie. Few NFL teams have taken a look at Tebow since the draft, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is not an NFL talent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you are going to tell half a dozen NFL qbs that you know better than they do. They know the game, the position and how to pass; all you have is your idiot mouth.
> 
> Do you  ever post anything that is not filled with lies and presumption?
> 
> I haven't seen it yet that I recall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NFL quality QBs are a rare commodity
> 
> If you have the talent, NFL scouts WILL find you.......look at Kurt Warner
> 
> Tebow has been givens more chances than his talent warrants.
Click to expand...


Lol, I'll take the opinion of half a dozen pro QBs like Dilfer over yours any day, dumb fuck.


----------



## JimBowie1958

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'll summarize this very simple:
> 
> Everyone saying Tebow is a sub-par QB; you're (likely) right. Everyone saying that he's not getting blackballed, you're completely wrong.



Is he a starting QB yet, no, only for emergencies. He still has a lot to learn.

Is he sub-par, not in the opinion of actual NFL QBs that have seen him play and train personally. They all say his passing problems are over.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

JimBowie1958 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll summarize this very simple:
> 
> Everyone saying Tebow is a sub-par QB; you're (likely) right. Everyone saying that he's not getting blackballed, you're completely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a starting QB yet, no, only for emergencies. He still has a lot to learn.
> 
> Is he sub-par, not in the opinion of actual NFL QBs that have seen him play and train personally. They all say his passing problems are over.
Click to expand...


He's sub par as far as starting QBs go. He's a border-line starter at best, right now. But people like RW who pretend he's had his chances and has shown all he can show; that's the bigotry talking. You don't judge a QB outright on that little experience. He's selling a load of bigoted BS cos that's what he does. He does it on the political boards. No surprise, he's bringing that BS here.


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll summarize this very simple:
> 
> Everyone saying Tebow is a sub-par QB; you're (likely) right. Everyone saying that he's not getting blackballed, you're completely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a starting QB yet, no, only for emergencies. He still has a lot to learn.
> 
> Is he sub-par, not in the opinion of actual NFL QBs that have seen him play and train personally. They all say his passing problems are over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's sub par as far as starting QBs go. He's a border-line starter at best, right now. But people like RW who pretend he's had his chances and has shown all he can show; that's the bigotry talking. You don't judge a QB outright on that little experience. He's selling a load of bigoted BS cos that's what he does. He does it on the political boards. No surprise, he's bringing that BS here.
Click to expand...


Except that's exactly how you judge a player : based on their performance in games.  More, in the NFL, most players don't have a lot of time to show off their skills to get/maintain a job.  It's very much a 'what have you done for me lately' league.

Look at Matt Flynn.  He was signed by two different teams based mostly on a single game's work.

I'm not sure how Tebow not having a job is an example of him being blackballed.  He's had 3 NFL jobs.  He's been able to start almost a season's worth of games.  The vast, vast majority of would-be players never get that chance.

Someone might give Tebow another chance.  He does have experience and that can be a big draw at times.  I think it will take a particular set of circumstances, though.


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, a stupid lie. Few NFL teams have taken a look at Tebow since the draft, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are going to tell half a dozen NFL qbs that you know better than they do. They know the game, the position and how to pass; all you have is your idiot mouth.
> 
> Do you  ever post anything that is not filled with lies and presumption?
> 
> I haven't seen it yet that I recall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFL quality QBs are a rare commodity
> 
> If you have the talent, NFL scouts WILL find you.......look at Kurt Warner
> 
> Tebow has been givens more chances than his talent warrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, I'll take the opinion of half a dozen pro QBs like Dilfer over yours any day, dumb fuck.
Click to expand...


Why isn't Dilfer a General Manager then?

I'll take the opinion of 32 NFL General Managers over yours or Dilfers any day, dumb fuck


----------



## rightwinger

TheGreatGatsby said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll summarize this very simple:
> 
> Everyone saying Tebow is a sub-par QB; you're (likely) right. Everyone saying that he's not getting blackballed, you're completely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a starting QB yet, no, only for emergencies. He still has a lot to learn.
> 
> Is he sub-par, not in the opinion of actual NFL QBs that have seen him play and train personally. They all say his passing problems are over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's sub par as far as starting QBs go. He's a border-line starter at best, right now. But people like RW who pretend he's had his chances and has shown all he can show; that's the bigotry talking. You don't judge a QB outright on that little experience. He's selling a load of bigoted BS cos that's what he does. He does it on the political boards. No surprise, he's bringing that BS here.
Click to expand...


John Elway got a pretty good look at Tebow.......couldn't  wait to get rid of him
Jets spent a season trying to figure out what he could do....Tebow barely made it out of practice
Pats couldn't even get him out of camp

Half dozen teams were desperate for QB help this year.....nobody called


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a starting QB yet, no, only for emergencies. He still has a lot to learn.
> 
> Is he sub-par, not in the opinion of actual NFL QBs that have seen him play and train personally. They all say his passing problems are over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's sub par as far as starting QBs go. He's a border-line starter at best, right now. But people like RW who pretend he's had his chances and has shown all he can show; that's the bigotry talking. You don't judge a QB outright on that little experience. He's selling a load of bigoted BS cos that's what he does. He does it on the political boards. No surprise, he's bringing that BS here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Elway got a pretty good look at Tebow.......couldn't  wait to get rid of him
> Jets spent a season trying to figure out what he could do....Tebow barely made it out of practice
> Pats couldn't even get him out of camp
> 
> Half dozen teams were desperate for QB help this year.....nobody called
Click to expand...


Uh___ I think that had something to do with him bringing in Peyton Manning....Geez.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rightwinger said:


> Why isn't Dilfer a General Manager then?
> 
> I'll take the opinion of 32 NFL General Managers over yours or Dilfers any day, dumb fuck



Tim Tebow is a lightning rod. If you were a GM, would you want to do something that put you under a microscope? Perhaps, you can spare us the simple minded analysis.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a starting QB yet, no, only for emergencies. He still has a lot to learn.
> 
> Is he sub-par, not in the opinion of actual NFL QBs that have seen him play and train personally. They all say his passing problems are over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's sub par as far as starting QBs go. He's a border-line starter at best, right now. But people like RW who pretend he's had his chances and has shown all he can show; that's the bigotry talking. You don't judge a QB outright on that little experience. He's selling a load of bigoted BS cos that's what he does. He does it on the political boards. No surprise, he's bringing that BS here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that's exactly how you judge a player : based on their performance in games.  More, in the NFL, most players don't have a lot of time to show off their skills to get/maintain a job.  It's very much a 'what have you done for me lately' league.
> 
> Look at Matt Flynn.  He was signed by two different teams based mostly on a single game's work.
> 
> I'm not sure how Tebow not having a job is an example of him being blackballed.  He's had 3 NFL jobs.  He's been able to start almost a season's worth of games.  The vast, vast majority of would-be players never get that chance.
> 
> Someone might give Tebow another chance.  He does have experience and that can be a big draw at times.  I think it will take a particular set of circumstances, though.
Click to expand...


Teams generally have three QBs. You can't tell me that Tebow is not 2nd or 3rd string quality based on his history. That being the case, he's obviously being blackballed. You can talk your way around it, all you want, but that's reality.


----------



## mack20

JimBowie1958 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow sucks.
> 
> He should go to Canada and learn to play pro ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah and the dozen QBs that say he is a great thrower now are just too stupid to agree with you?
> 
> lol, ok, I get it....
Click to expand...


Who are these dozen QBs?  Maybe you've named them somewhere else in this thread, but I really don't feel like looking myself and I keep seeing you repeatedly mention a group of nameless NFL QBs and coaches who have praised Tebow's improved throwing ability.  I'd really like to know who gave the praise and what exactly it was that they said.

Also, truthfully, I'd stop mentioning all the college records if I were you.  There are plenty of talented college players who never panned out in the NFL, and saying that Tebow holds numerous college records isn't helping your case the way you think it is.


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's sub par as far as starting QBs go. He's a border-line starter at best, right now. But people like RW who pretend he's had his chances and has shown all he can show; that's the bigotry talking. You don't judge a QB outright on that little experience. He's selling a load of bigoted BS cos that's what he does. He does it on the political boards. No surprise, he's bringing that BS here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that's exactly how you judge a player : based on their performance in games.  More, in the NFL, most players don't have a lot of time to show off their skills to get/maintain a job.  It's very much a 'what have you done for me lately' league.
> 
> Look at Matt Flynn.  He was signed by two different teams based mostly on a single game's work.
> 
> I'm not sure how Tebow not having a job is an example of him being blackballed.  He's had 3 NFL jobs.  He's been able to start almost a season's worth of games.  The vast, vast majority of would-be players never get that chance.
> 
> Someone might give Tebow another chance.  He does have experience and that can be a big draw at times.  I think it will take a particular set of circumstances, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teams generally have three QBs. You can't tell me that Tebow is not 2nd or 3rd string quality based on his history. That being the case, he's obviously being blackballed. You can talk your way around it, all you want, but that's reality.
Click to expand...


Based on his history in Denver, ignoring the context of that history, and ignoring his history with the Jets and Pats, you might have a point.

There's also the question of what Tebow is trying to get, or at least what his agent is trying to get, both from the standpoint of money and if he is pushing to be a starter.

The man has not been able to stay on two separate teams as a backup.  He was dumped from the team he led to a playoff win.  You can decide that is because of his outward faith and the controversy surrounding him, and they probably played a part, but the fact is his passing was bad enough that, even without the controversy, I wouldn't have been surprised to see him end up where he is now.


----------



## manifold

TheGreatGatsby said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, if Tebow wasn't a grandstanding bible-thumper, then Jimbo wouldn't give two shits about the fact that he's a failed NFL quarterback.
> 
> Does anybody believe otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean that you would be making the case for Tebow to be playing somewhere. The bigotry drips off of you.
Click to expand...


You obviously don't know shit about me.

I actually like Tebow, and wish he was successful, if for no other reason than to piss off the haters. But me wishing it isn't enough to make it so. The guy just isn't cut out to play QB in the NFL.

But nice fail though.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he a starting QB yet, no, only for emergencies. He still has a lot to learn.
> 
> Is he sub-par, not in the opinion of actual NFL QBs that have seen him play and train personally. They all say his passing problems are over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's sub par as far as starting QBs go. He's a border-line starter at best, right now. But people like RW who pretend he's had his chances and has shown all he can show; that's the bigotry talking. You don't judge a QB outright on that little experience. He's selling a load of bigoted BS cos that's what he does. He does it on the political boards. No surprise, he's bringing that BS here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except that's exactly how you judge a player : based on their performance in games.  More, in the NFL, most players don't have a lot of time to show off their skills to get/maintain a job.  It's very much a 'what have you done for me lately' league.
> 
> Look at Matt Flynn.  He was signed by two different teams based mostly on a single game's work.
> 
> I'm not sure how Tebow not having a job is an example of him being blackballed.  He's had 3 NFL jobs.  He's been able to start almost a season's worth of games.  The vast, vast majority of would-be players never get that chance.
> 
> Someone might give Tebow another chance.  He does have experience and that can be a big draw at times.  I think it will take a particular set of circumstances, though.
Click to expand...


Lol, I think Tebow has enough promise he will get his shot somewhere. Part of his problem that no one has brought up (due to telescopic focus on his passing skills, now fixed) is that his is an option type QB and likes to run. He is not seen as a classic stay in the pocket type QB, but I think such are going to become more popular in the next few years. The success of Seattle and San Francisco are leading a lot of change.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, if Tebow wasn't a grandstanding bible-thumper, then Jimbo wouldn't give two shits about the fact that he's a failed NFL quarterback.
> 
> Does anybody believe otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean that you would be making the case for Tebow to be playing somewhere. The bigotry drips off of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know shit about me.
> :
Click to expand...


Your posts are enough to show your hateful bigotry, ass hat.


----------



## JimBowie1958

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's sub par as far as starting QBs go. He's a border-line starter at best, right now. But people like RW who pretend he's had his chances and has shown all he can show; that's the bigotry talking. You don't judge a QB outright on that little experience. He's selling a load of bigoted BS cos that's what he does. He does it on the political boards. No surprise, he's bringing that BS here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that's exactly how you judge a player : based on their performance in games.  More, in the NFL, most players don't have a lot of time to show off their skills to get/maintain a job.  It's very much a 'what have you done for me lately' league.
> 
> Look at Matt Flynn.  He was signed by two different teams based mostly on a single game's work.
> 
> I'm not sure how Tebow not having a job is an example of him being blackballed.  He's had 3 NFL jobs.  He's been able to start almost a season's worth of games.  The vast, vast majority of would-be players never get that chance.
> 
> Someone might give Tebow another chance.  He does have experience and that can be a big draw at times.  I think it will take a particular set of circumstances, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Teams generally have three QBs. You can't tell me that Tebow is not 2nd or 3rd string quality based on his history. That being the case, he's obviously being blackballed. You can talk your way around it, all you want, but that's reality.
Click to expand...


Exactly right. Tebows records, games won and his improvement as a passer show he has tons of promise.

But the cowards in the NFL wont even take a look with only a few exceptions.


----------



## JimBowie1958

mack20 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow sucks.
> 
> He should go to Canada and learn to play pro ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah and the dozen QBs that say he is a great thrower now are just too stupid to agree with you?
> 
> lol, ok, I get it....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are these dozen QBs?  Maybe you've named them somewhere else in this thread, but I really don't feel like looking myself and I keep seeing you repeatedly mention a group of nameless NFL QBs and coaches who have praised Tebow's improved throwing ability.  I'd really like to know who gave the praise and what exactly it was that they said.
> 
> Also, truthfully, I'd stop mentioning all the college records if I were you.  There are plenty of talented college players who never panned out in the NFL, and saying that Tebow holds numerous college records isn't helping your case the way you think it is.
Click to expand...


A dozen QBs hyperbole, what I meant and have said several times previously  in the thread is that he has had endorsements by about a dozen pros in the NFL and about half a dozen QBs. I have read these over the course of the last two years, but this is what I found after a little bit of digging, and I am sure more is out there.


1) Mark Brunell
Tim Tebow's Endorsement from Mark Brunell Is Great Sign for NFL Future | Bleacher Report



> If I had the opportunity, I would find a place on my team for Tim Tebowno questionI think Tim is an asset to any team simply because of his work ethic, what he means in the community and the fact that he's a great guy to have in the locker room. I believe there's a place for Tim Tebow in the league. He has a special skill set. He's a quarterback who has had some success throwing the ball, he can run with it and you can put him anywhere. I'm surprised more teams weren't more interested in him.



2) Vinny Testaverde
Tebow goes from hero to NFL outcast | New York Post



> Testaverde, who was recommended to Tebow through mutual acquaintances, helped him with his footwork and reading defenses for a few weeks in the spring.
> 
> He, like many, thought the Patriots were the perfect landing spot for Tebow because of Belichick. Testaverde said he thinks if Belichick had not encountered so many question marks on the team because of injury, he probably would have kept Tim and helped him develop into a nice quarterback.
> 
> But Bill lost his tight ends, and [receiver] Wes Welker is not there, so hes missing some pieces trying to groom new guys, and its hard to keep somebody that cant help you right now on your team, he said. I think Tim is a victim of that in New England.



3) Trent Dilfer 
Tim Tebow Reveals Insane Workout Regimen in Pursuit of NFL Dream



> Former NFL quarterback Trent Dilfer, who starred at Fresno State and won a Super Bowl with the Baltimore Ravens, said Tim Tebow was one of the best quarterbacks in college football without even knowing how to throw a football properly.
> 
> Now, according to Dilfer, Tebow can throw the football like an NFL quarterback and deserves a shot on an NFL roster. He predicted that Tebow would eventually make an NFL roster again...
> 
> Now, Dilfer said that NFL scouts would not the know the difference between Tebow's spiral and those of other NFL quarterbacks, and he said teams should at least consider that.



4, 5, 6) QB Chris Weinke, QB coach Steve Carlson, and Dennis Gile, 
Tim Tebow's throwing delivery is fixed, QB tutors say - NFL.com



> After spending three days with the former New York Jet in early February, independent quarterbacks coach Steve Carlson claimed in April that he had fixed Tebow's accuracy issues by correcting a footwork problem that led to his looping throwing motion, Newsday reported.
> 
> ESPN's Trent Dilfer tweeted Monday night that Dennis Gile of The [Q] Quarterback Academy, "one of the true ROCK STARS" in quarterback development, had made "real changes" to Tebow's delivery after working out for three and a half months.
> 
> Former Carolina Panthers quarterback Chris Weinke, who worked with Tebow at IMG Academy in Florida, said Monday that Tebow now is throwing with "great accuracy, great velocity" after fixing a major foot alignment flaw.
> 
> "Do I think he can play the quarterback position in the NFL? Yeah, no question," Weinke told USA Today. "Like I told Tim when I found out that he signed, 'You're locked and loaded, ready to go.'"




7) Marc Trestman
Marc Trestman once tutored Tim Tebow, will they have a reunion with Chicago Bears? | firstcoastnews.com



> Go back to May 2010, a month after Tebow was drafted. In Canada's National Post, Trestman compared Tebow to Trestman's staggeringly effective QB for the Montreal Alouettes, Anthony Calvillo:
> 
> "We have a quarterback who has a long delivery and he's one of the greatest quarterbacks and will finish as one of the greatest quarterbacks of all-time north or south of the border so he does it with a motion very similar to what Tim Tebow used in college.
> 
> "When you're an accurate passer and you have the intangibles that go along with that you can figure it out and make it work and whether Tim changed his motion or not I believed he would figure it out and I don't have any doubt that he'll be very, very successful."
> 
> It is worth noting -- the Bears certainly did -- that Trestman also tutored incumbent Bears starting QB Jay Cutler before the 2006 draft. But given the uncertainty that any team is willing to offer Tebow a shot at a starting role, Tebow might feel comfortable being a back-up on a team where he is familiar with the head coach -- and for a team whose head coach once very publicly touted Tebow's NFL potential as a quarterback.



8) Steve Clarkson
Believe it: Tim Tebow will be a 'pleasant surprise' as Patriots passer, QB guru says - NFL - Sporting News



> The verdict on whether his mechanics have improved under Clarksons tutelage will ultimately be given when he actually plays, Clarkson said.
> 
> In April, less than two weeks before the Jets let him go, Clarkson told reporters that teams would be "pleasantly surprised" by what they saw of him as a passer, and added that he was getting back to his normal quarterback weight, as opposed to what he was carrying as a third-down specialist and punt protector as a Jet.




9) Super Bowl winning coach Mike Ditka
Y! SPORTS



> I think [Tebow] can play quarterback in the NFL, but whatever offense you run might have to be tweaked a bit. This kid is a talent and he proved it in college. He is an outstanding leader. Now, does he have an unusual throwing motion? Yes. But there a lot of quarterbacks that didnt have a perfect throwing motion. Some of them turned out to be great quarterbacks because they were great leaders. I really do think theres a place for him. If not at quarterback, I think he could play tight end. If I was in the league and coaching today, I would take a chance on him at quarterback.




More evaluation of Tebows potential:
The Case for Tim Tebow, NFL Quarterback


----------



## Truthseeker420

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVNMDdMNvDE]Tim Tebow: Incredible - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I'll summarize this very simple:
> 
> Everyone saying Tebow is a sub-par QB; you're (likely) right. Everyone saying that he's not getting blackballed, you're completely wrong.



Goodness. Dipfuck actually negged this. I don't even have to list who. I bet ya'll know who.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

manifold said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, if Tebow wasn't a grandstanding bible-thumper, then Jimbo wouldn't give two shits about the fact that he's a failed NFL quarterback.
> 
> Does anybody believe otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean that you would be making the case for Tebow to be playing somewhere. The bigotry drips off of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know shit about me.
> 
> I actually like Tebow, and wish he was successful, if for no other reason than to piss off the haters. But me wishing it isn't enough to make it so. The guy just isn't cut out to play QB in the NFL.
> 
> But nice fail though.
Click to expand...


You are a hater, deuche bag. Calling someone a grandstanding bible thumper is hating. How fucking stupid can you be? Or to ironically use your neg words, "you're clearly too stupid or blinded to discuss this topic."


----------



## JimBowie1958

TheGreatGatsby said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean that you would be making the case for Tebow to be playing somewhere. The bigotry drips off of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know shit about me.
> 
> I actually like Tebow, and wish he was successful, if for no other reason than to piss off the haters. But me wishing it isn't enough to make it so. The guy just isn't cut out to play QB in the NFL.
> 
> But nice fail though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a hater, deuche bag. Calling someone a grandstanding bible thumper is hating. *How fucking stupid can you be? *Or to ironically use your neg words, "you're clearly too stupid or blinded to discuss this topic."
Click to expand...


Pretty damned fucking stupid, lol.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Truthseeker420 said:


> .....



Lol, libtards think a silly video with canned laugh track is persuasive.


roflmao AGAIN!


----------



## mack20

JimBowie1958 said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah and the dozen QBs that say he is a great thrower now are just too stupid to agree with you?
> 
> lol, ok, I get it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these dozen QBs?  Maybe you've named them somewhere else in this thread, but I really don't feel like looking myself and I keep seeing you repeatedly mention a group of nameless NFL QBs and coaches who have praised Tebow's improved throwing ability.  I'd really like to know who gave the praise and what exactly it was that they said.
> 
> Also, truthfully, I'd stop mentioning all the college records if I were you.  There are plenty of talented college players who never panned out in the NFL, and saying that Tebow holds numerous college records isn't helping your case the way you think it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A dozen QBs hyperbole, what I meant and have said several times previously  in the thread is that he has had endorsements by about a dozen pros in the NFL and about half a dozen QBs. I have read these over the course of the last two years, but this is what I found after a little bit of digging, and I am sure more is out there.
> 
> 
> 1) Mark Brunell
> Tim Tebow's Endorsement from Mark Brunell Is Great Sign for NFL Future | Bleacher Report
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Vinny Testaverde
> Tebow goes from hero to NFL outcast | New York Post
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Trent Dilfer
> Tim Tebow Reveals Insane Workout Regimen in Pursuit of NFL Dream
> 
> 
> 
> 4, 5, 6) QB Chris Weinke, QB coach Steve Carlson, and Dennis Gile,
> Tim Tebow's throwing delivery is fixed, QB tutors say - NFL.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Marc Trestman
> Marc Trestman once tutored Tim Tebow, will they have a reunion with Chicago Bears? | firstcoastnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Steve Clarkson
> Believe it: Tim Tebow will be a 'pleasant surprise' as Patriots passer, QB guru says - NFL - Sporting News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The verdict on whether his mechanics have improved under Clarksons tutelage will ultimately be given when he actually plays, Clarkson said.
> 
> In April, less than two weeks before the Jets let him go, Clarkson told reporters that teams would be "pleasantly surprised" by what they saw of him as a passer, and added that he was getting back to his normal quarterback weight, as opposed to what he was carrying as a third-down specialist and punt protector as a Jet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Super Bowl winning coach Mike Ditka
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think [Tebow] can play quarterback in the NFL, but whatever offense you run might have to be tweaked a bit. This kid is a talent and he proved it in college. He is an outstanding leader. Now, does he have an unusual throwing motion? Yes. But there a lot of quarterbacks that didnt have a perfect throwing motion. Some of them turned out to be great quarterbacks because they were great leaders. I really do think theres a place for him. If not at quarterback, I think he could play tight end. If I was in the league and coaching today, I would take a chance on him at quarterback.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More evaluation of Tebows potential:
> The Case for Tim Tebow, NFL Quarterback
Click to expand...


Thanks for actually backing up your words.  I honestly do appreciate it.  As I've said before, I personally don't think Tebow is a good QB.  I just don't.  I'm not an expert and would never claim to be, my opinion is just that, an opinion.  But I like the guy.  I've heard nothing but good things about him as far as who he is as a teammate and locker room presence.  The reality is that you have to be a GREAT talent to convince a team to take you on when the media circus follows you like it does Tebow.  And to expand on my earlier post about the fans both for and against him, honestly, another HUGE problem in this whole situation is the media themselves.

ESPN, SI, SC, etc have done damage to Tebow.  The wall to wall coverage has, rightly or wrongly, soured fans and teams on him.  Hell, I like the guy and until he went a bit more under the radar this year I was sick as can be of him.  He's been massively overexposed.  And I think that people have started to resent how much they have to hear about a player that they don't think is talented enough to warrant the coverage.  I don't think you were wrong in saying that he badly needs a PR team.


----------



## JimBowie1958

mack20 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are these dozen QBs?  Maybe you've named them somewhere else in this thread, but I really don't feel like looking myself and I keep seeing you repeatedly mention a group of nameless NFL QBs and coaches who have praised Tebow's improved throwing ability.  I'd really like to know who gave the praise and what exactly it was that they said.
> 
> Also, truthfully, I'd stop mentioning all the college records if I were you.  There are plenty of talented college players who never panned out in the NFL, and saying that Tebow holds numerous college records isn't helping your case the way you think it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dozen QBs hyperbole, what I meant and have said several times previously  in the thread is that he has had endorsements by about a dozen pros in the NFL and about half a dozen QBs. I have read these over the course of the last two years, but this is what I found after a little bit of digging, and I am sure more is out there.
> 
> 
> 1) Mark Brunell
> Tim Tebow's Endorsement from Mark Brunell Is Great Sign for NFL Future | Bleacher Report
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Vinny Testaverde
> Tebow goes from hero to NFL outcast | New York Post
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Trent Dilfer
> Tim Tebow Reveals Insane Workout Regimen in Pursuit of NFL Dream
> 
> 
> 
> 4, 5, 6) QB Chris Weinke, QB coach Steve Carlson, and Dennis Gile,
> Tim Tebow's throwing delivery is fixed, QB tutors say - NFL.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7) Marc Trestman
> Marc Trestman once tutored Tim Tebow, will they have a reunion with Chicago Bears? | firstcoastnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 8) Steve Clarkson
> Believe it: Tim Tebow will be a 'pleasant surprise' as Patriots passer, QB guru says - NFL - Sporting News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9) Super Bowl winning coach Mike Ditka
> Y! SPORTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think [Tebow] can play quarterback in the NFL, but whatever offense you run might have to be tweaked a bit. This kid is a talent and he proved it in college. He is an outstanding leader. Now, does he have an unusual throwing motion? Yes. But there a lot of quarterbacks that didnt have a perfect throwing motion. Some of them turned out to be great quarterbacks because they were great leaders. I really do think theres a place for him. If not at quarterback, I think he could play tight end. If I was in the league and coaching today, I would take a chance on him at quarterback.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More evaluation of Tebows potential:
> The Case for Tim Tebow, NFL Quarterback
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for actually backing up your words.  I honestly do appreciate it.  As I've said before, I personally don't think Tebow is a good QB.  I just don't.  I'm not an expert and would never claim to be, my opinion is just that, an opinion.  But I like the guy.  I've heard nothing but good things about him as far as who he is as a teammate and locker room presence.  The reality is that you have to be a GREAT talent to convince a team to take you on when the media circus follows you like it does Tebow.  And to expand on my earlier post about the fans both for and against him, honestly, another HUGE problem in this whole situation is the media themselves.
> 
> ESPN, SI, SC, etc have done damage to Tebow.  The wall to wall coverage has, rightly or wrongly, soured fans and teams on him.  Hell, I like the guy and until he went a bit more under the radar this year I was sick as can be of him.  He's been massively overexposed.  And I think that people have started to resent how much they have to hear about a player that they don't think is talented enough to warrant the coverage.  I don't think you were wrong in saying that he badly needs a PR team.
Click to expand...


I think he has the potential to be a great QB and could start for about a third of the NFL teams out there if he had to, but he needs a veteran QB to learn from. I don't think he is a preferred starter yet, if that makes sense, though he could do it, as I think he has demonstrated. A few more years under his belt under a good QB and he could write his own ticket, IMO.

And yeah, he needs to get the PR team ASAP, lol.


----------



## G.T.

Hes improved as a passer when his preseason tryout with new england was his worst passing ever? Lala land. Keep carrying his jock for him.


----------



## rightwinger

G.T. said:


> Hes improved as a passer when his preseason tryout with new england was his worst passing ever? Lala land. Keep carrying his jock for him.



We heard the same thing about Tebow when he came out of college

"His footwork and mechanics have improved and he is now an NFL QB"

Fool me once....


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hes improved as a passer when his preseason tryout with new england was his worst passing ever? Lala land. Keep carrying his jock for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We heard the same thing about Tebow when he came out of college
> 
> "His footwork and mechanics have improved and he is now an NFL QB"
> 
> Fool me once....
Click to expand...


Lol, well, only time will tell....IF any team would give him a chance. At New England he had a complex offense to learn and it took a few preseason games for him to get the swing of it, but his last game for New England showed a lot of promise with 2 TD passes in the 4th quarter and decent stats for the game.

But you  haters just gotta hate....and you of course just gotta lie like a Persian rug.


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hes improved as a passer when his preseason tryout with new england was his worst passing ever? Lala land. Keep carrying his jock for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We heard the same thing about Tebow when he came out of college
> 
> "His footwork and mechanics have improved and he is now an NFL QB"
> 
> Fool me once....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, well, only time will tell....IF any team would give him a chance. At New England he had a complex offense to learn and it took a few preseason games for him to get the swing of it, but his last game for New England showed a lot of promise with 2 TD passes in the 4th quarter and decent stats for the game.
> 
> But you  haters just gotta hate....and you of course just gotta lie like a Persian rug.
Click to expand...


His last game in the preseason sure convinced alot of NFL General Managers on his worth

A half dozen teams were dying for QB help this year. Tebow never got a call
Shows his value to NFL scouts


----------



## manifold

JimBowie1958 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know shit about me.
> 
> I actually like Tebow, and wish he was successful, if for no other reason than to piss off the haters. But me wishing it isn't enough to make it so. The guy just isn't cut out to play QB in the NFL.
> 
> But nice fail though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts are enough to show your hateful bigotry, ass hat.
Click to expand...


So now I'm a hateful bigot because I said I like Tebow and wish he was successful?

Make up your mind would ya?


----------



## manifold

TheGreatGatsby said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean that you would be making the case for Tebow to be playing somewhere. The bigotry drips off of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know shit about me.
> 
> I actually like Tebow, and wish he was successful, if for no other reason than to piss off the haters. But me wishing it isn't enough to make it so. The guy just isn't cut out to play QB in the NFL.
> 
> But nice fail though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a hater, deuche bag. Calling someone a grandstanding bible thumper is hating. How fucking stupid can you be? Or to ironically use your neg words, "you're clearly too stupid or blinded to discuss this topic."
Click to expand...


He is a grandstanding bible thumper.

I don't see how calling him one is any more hateful than calling Al Sharpton a grandstanding race baiter.  Do you disagree with that too and consider it hating?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

manifold said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know shit about me.
> 
> I actually like Tebow, and wish he was successful, if for no other reason than to piss off the haters. But me wishing it isn't enough to make it so. The guy just isn't cut out to play QB in the NFL.
> 
> But nice fail though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hater, deuche bag. Calling someone a grandstanding bible thumper is hating. How fucking stupid can you be? Or to ironically use your neg words, "you're clearly too stupid or blinded to discuss this topic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a grandstanding bible thumper.
> 
> I don't see how calling him one is any more hateful than calling Al Sharpton a grandstanding race baiter.  Do you disagree with that too and consider it hating?
Click to expand...


Context, dude. You were saying it as a put-down. And do you think that race-baiting and sharing one's spiritual beliefs are even comparable? You may consider Tebow off-putting, and that's your right. But he's not hurting anyone. I don't think he's even over-bearing even. I've never heard of him going to a non-christian teammate and telling him he's going to hell if he didn't believe. or something like that. You simply can't stand the fact that he has the audacity to go public with beliefs that you don't share; and that is bigotry.


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We heard the same thing about Tebow when he came out of college
> 
> "His footwork and mechanics have improved and he is now an NFL QB"
> 
> Fool me once....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, well, only time will tell....IF any team would give him a chance. At New England he had a complex offense to learn and it took a few preseason games for him to get the swing of it, but his last game for New England showed a lot of promise with 2 TD passes in the 4th quarter and decent stats for the game.
> 
> But you  haters just gotta hate....and you of course just gotta lie like a Persian rug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His last game in the preseason sure convinced alot of NFL General Managers on his worth
> 
> A half dozen teams were dying for QB help this year. Tebow never got a call
> Shows his value to NFL scouts
Click to expand...


No, it only shows the value of Tebow to those half dozen teams who probably want a traditional drop back passer.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know shit about me.
> 
> I actually like Tebow, and wish he was successful, if for no other reason than to piss off the haters. But me wishing it isn't enough to make it so. The guy just isn't cut out to play QB in the NFL.
> 
> But nice fail though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hater, deuche bag. Calling someone a grandstanding bible thumper is hating. How fucking stupid can you be? Or to ironically use your neg words, "you're clearly too stupid or blinded to discuss this topic."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a grandstanding bible thumper.
> 
> I don't see how calling him one is any more hateful than calling Al Sharpton a grandstanding race baiter.  Do you disagree with that too and consider it hating?
Click to expand...


I have seen Sharpton engage in race baiting, but I have never seen Tebow thump a Bible, idjit.

Gotta link?


----------



## JimBowie1958

TheGreatGatsby said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hater, deuche bag. Calling someone a grandstanding bible thumper is hating. How fucking stupid can you be? Or to ironically use your neg words, "you're clearly too stupid or blinded to discuss this topic."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a grandstanding bible thumper.
> 
> I don't see how calling him one is any more hateful than calling Al Sharpton a grandstanding race baiter.  Do you disagree with that too and consider it hating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context, dude. You were saying it as a put-down. And do you think that race-baiting and sharing one's spiritual beliefs are even comparable? You may consider Tebow off-putting, and that's your right. But he's not hurting anyone. I don't think he's even over-bearing even. I've never heard of him going to a non-christian teammate and telling him he's going to hell if he didn't believe. or something like that. You simply can't stand the fact that he has the audacity to go public with beliefs that you don't share; and that is bigotry.
Click to expand...


You read it right; to pukes like Manifold and rightwinger, Christians are supposed to silent unless first spoken to by the superiors, which undoubtedly includes themselves in their view.


----------



## manifold

TheGreatGatsby said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hater, deuche bag. Calling someone a grandstanding bible thumper is hating. How fucking stupid can you be? Or to ironically use your neg words, "you're clearly too stupid or blinded to discuss this topic."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a grandstanding bible thumper.
> 
> I don't see how calling him one is any more hateful than calling Al Sharpton a grandstanding race baiter.  Do you disagree with that too and consider it hating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context, dude. You were saying it as a put-down. And do you think that race-baiting and sharing one's spiritual beliefs are even comparable? You may consider Tebow off-putting, and that's your right. But he's not hurting anyone. I don't think he's even over-bearing even. I've never heard of him going to a non-christian teammate and telling him he's going to hell if he didn't believe. or something like that. You simply can't stand the fact that he has the audacity to go public with beliefs that you don't share; and that is bigotry.
Click to expand...


Tebow's grandstanding bible-thumping doesn't bother me at all.

I'm just calling a spade a spade, something you apparently lack the courage to do.


----------



## manifold

JimBowie1958 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hater, deuche bag. Calling someone a grandstanding bible thumper is hating. How fucking stupid can you be? Or to ironically use your neg words, "you're clearly too stupid or blinded to discuss this topic."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a grandstanding bible thumper.
> 
> I don't see how calling him one is any more hateful than calling Al Sharpton a grandstanding race baiter.  Do you disagree with that too and consider it hating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seen Sharpton engage in race baiting, but I have never seen Tebow thump a Bible, idjit.
> 
> Gotta link?
Click to expand...


They're both metaphors, and they're both equally applicable.


----------



## manifold

JimBowie1958 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a grandstanding bible thumper.
> 
> I don't see how calling him one is any more hateful than calling Al Sharpton a grandstanding race baiter.  Do you disagree with that too and consider it hating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context, dude. You were saying it as a put-down. And do you think that race-baiting and sharing one's spiritual beliefs are even comparable? You may consider Tebow off-putting, and that's your right. But he's not hurting anyone. I don't think he's even over-bearing even. I've never heard of him going to a non-christian teammate and telling him he's going to hell if he didn't believe. or something like that. You simply can't stand the fact that he has the audacity to go public with beliefs that you don't share; and that is bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read it right; to pukes like Manifold and rightwinger, Christians are supposed to silent unless first spoken to by the superiors, which undoubtedly includes themselves in their view.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I couldn't possibly be a Christian and still think Tebow isn't cut out to be an NFL quarterback.


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a grandstanding bible thumper.
> 
> I don't see how calling him one is any more hateful than calling Al Sharpton a grandstanding race baiter.  Do you disagree with that too and consider it hating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context, dude. You were saying it as a put-down. And do you think that race-baiting and sharing one's spiritual beliefs are even comparable? You may consider Tebow off-putting, and that's your right. But he's not hurting anyone. I don't think he's even over-bearing even. I've never heard of him going to a non-christian teammate and telling him he's going to hell if he didn't believe. or something like that. You simply can't stand the fact that he has the audacity to go public with beliefs that you don't share; and that is bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You read it right; to pukes like Manifold and rightwinger, Christians are supposed to silent unless first spoken to by the superiors, which undoubtedly includes themselves in their view.
Click to expand...


The overwhelming majority of NFL QBs are Christians

The only difference is that Tebow sucks


----------



## hangover

I'd like to see the Brownies get Tebow, and bring back the running game to the NFL.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a grandstanding bible thumper.
> 
> I don't see how calling him one is any more hateful than calling Al Sharpton a grandstanding race baiter.  Do you disagree with that too and consider it hating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context, dude. You were saying it as a put-down. And do you think that race-baiting and sharing one's spiritual beliefs are even comparable? You may consider Tebow off-putting, and that's your right. But he's not hurting anyone. I don't think he's even over-bearing even. I've never heard of him going to a non-christian teammate and telling him he's going to hell if he didn't believe. or something like that. You simply can't stand the fact that he has the audacity to go public with beliefs that you don't share; and that is bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tebow's grandstanding bible-thumping doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> I'm just calling a spade a spade, something you apparently lack the courage to do.
Click to expand...


You think you are calling a spade a spade, when in reality you are calling a pickaxe a spade.

Tebow has a ton of potential and fascist morons like you would waste it all for spite's sake.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a grandstanding bible thumper.
> 
> I don't see how calling him one is any more hateful than calling Al Sharpton a grandstanding race baiter.  Do you disagree with that too and consider it hating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen Sharpton engage in race baiting, but I have never seen Tebow thump a Bible, idjit.
> 
> Gotta link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're both metaphors, and they're both equally applicable.
Click to expand...


No, race baiting is literal. Sharpton is trying to bait or provoke people of all races about racial issues, and therefore is a race baiter, dumb fuck.


----------



## JimBowie1958

manifold said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context, dude. You were saying it as a put-down. And do you think that race-baiting and sharing one's spiritual beliefs are even comparable? You may consider Tebow off-putting, and that's your right. But he's not hurting anyone. I don't think he's even over-bearing even. I've never heard of him going to a non-christian teammate and telling him he's going to hell if he didn't believe. or something like that. You simply can't stand the fact that he has the audacity to go public with beliefs that you don't share; and that is bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read it right; to pukes like Manifold and rightwinger, Christians are supposed to silent unless first spoken to by the superiors, which undoubtedly includes themselves in their view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I couldn't possibly be a Christian and still think Tebow isn't cut out to be an NFL quarterback.
Click to expand...


Oh, no, you may be one of those self-hating Christians who thinks the faith obsolete and a mere vestige of a simpler time, and that for it to survive it needs to camouflage itself against the backdrop of modern insanity.

But bottom line is you do damage to  all people of faith, Christian, Jew, Muslim and Hindu alike. But most of all you damage and twist your own psyche with your lies, slander and malfeasance.


----------



## JimBowie1958

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context, dude. You were saying it as a put-down. And do you think that race-baiting and sharing one's spiritual beliefs are even comparable? You may consider Tebow off-putting, and that's your right. But he's not hurting anyone. I don't think he's even over-bearing even. I've never heard of him going to a non-christian teammate and telling him he's going to hell if he didn't believe. or something like that. You simply can't stand the fact that he has the audacity to go public with beliefs that you don't share; and that is bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read it right; to pukes like Manifold and rightwinger, Christians are supposed to silent unless first spoken to by the superiors, which undoubtedly includes themselves in their view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of NFL QBs are Christians
> 
> The only difference is that Tebow sucks
Click to expand...


No, the only difference is that there is a Tebow hate bandwagon and you just cant resist jumping on every Christ hating group that passes by you, fraud.


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read it right; to pukes like Manifold and rightwinger, Christians are supposed to silent unless first spoken to by the superiors, which undoubtedly includes themselves in their view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of NFL QBs are Christians
> 
> The only difference is that Tebow sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the only difference is that there is a Tebow hate bandwagon and you just cant resist jumping on every Christ hating group that passes by you, fraud.
Click to expand...


Peyton Manning is a Christian

I have no issues with whether he belongs in the NFL


----------



## manifold

JimBowie1958 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context, dude. You were saying it as a put-down. And do you think that race-baiting and sharing one's spiritual beliefs are even comparable? You may consider Tebow off-putting, and that's your right. But he's not hurting anyone. I don't think he's even over-bearing even. I've never heard of him going to a non-christian teammate and telling him he's going to hell if he didn't believe. or something like that. You simply can't stand the fact that he has the audacity to go public with beliefs that you don't share; and that is bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow's grandstanding bible-thumping doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> I'm just calling a spade a spade, something you apparently lack the courage to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think you are calling a spade a spade, when in reality you are calling a pickaxe a spade.
> 
> Tebow has a ton of potential and fascist morons like you would waste it all for spite's sake.
Click to expand...


Right, because anyone who doesn't agree with you concerning Tebow's potential must be an anti-Christian bigot. Just like anyone who doesn't agree with rightwinger that Obama is a great president must be a racist.

It's just plain sound logic.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rightwinger said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context, dude. You were saying it as a put-down. And do you think that race-baiting and sharing one's spiritual beliefs are even comparable? You may consider Tebow off-putting, and that's your right. But he's not hurting anyone. I don't think he's even over-bearing even. I've never heard of him going to a non-christian teammate and telling him he's going to hell if he didn't believe. or something like that. You simply can't stand the fact that he has the audacity to go public with beliefs that you don't share; and that is bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You read it right; to pukes like Manifold and rightwinger, Christians are supposed to silent unless first spoken to by the superiors, which undoubtedly includes themselves in their view.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of NFL QBs are Christians
> 
> The only difference is that Tebow sucks
Click to expand...


No, the difference is that Tebow is the only outspoken Christian. Tebow would be on a team somewhere, were it not for that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

manifold said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is a grandstanding bible thumper.
> 
> I don't see how calling him one is any more hateful than calling Al Sharpton a grandstanding race baiter.  Do you disagree with that too and consider it hating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Context, dude. You were saying it as a put-down. And do you think that race-baiting and sharing one's spiritual beliefs are even comparable? You may consider Tebow off-putting, and that's your right. But he's not hurting anyone. I don't think he's even over-bearing even. I've never heard of him going to a non-christian teammate and telling him he's going to hell if he didn't believe. or something like that. You simply can't stand the fact that he has the audacity to go public with beliefs that you don't share; and that is bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tebow's grandstanding bible-thumping doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> I'm just calling a spade a spade, something you apparently lack the courage to do.
Click to expand...


Then why do you have to use terms that have bad connotations if it doesn't bother you at all?


----------



## rightwinger

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read it right; to pukes like Manifold and rightwinger, Christians are supposed to silent unless first spoken to by the superiors, which undoubtedly includes themselves in their view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of NFL QBs are Christians
> 
> The only difference is that Tebow sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the difference is that Tebow is the only outspoken Christian. Tebow would be on a team somewhere, were it not for that.
Click to expand...


If Tebow were a Jew....he would still suck


Reggie White was one of the biggest bible thumpers I ever saw....also one of the best I ever saw at getting to the QB


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

hangover said:


> I'd like to see the Brownies get Tebow, and bring back the running game to the NFL.



That'd be a fun watch.


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You read it right; to pukes like Manifold and rightwinger, Christians are supposed to silent unless first spoken to by the superiors, which undoubtedly includes themselves in their view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of NFL QBs are Christians
> 
> The only difference is that Tebow sucks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the difference is that Tebow is the only outspoken Christian. Tebow would be on a team somewhere, were it not for that.
Click to expand...


That is one of the more ridiculous statements I've ever heard.

The NFL has and has had many outspoken Christians.  The big difference with Tebow compared to most others is the media coverage.

As rightwinger pointed out, Reggie White was a very outspoken Christian and is considered one of the best ever at his position, and was considered so while he played.  Kurt Warner was well known for wearing his Christianity on his sleeve and he is a Super Bowl winning quarterback who has a good chance of entering the HoF.  

Put a microphone in front of at least half of the players in the NFL after a game and they thank god and Jesus for their game.

The NFL is filled with many self-defined Christians, and some are fairly outspoken about it.  Rarely do they get the kind of coverage Tebow does, though.  Whether that is because of his combination of outspoken belief mixed with his success despite poor passing, I have no idea.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The overwhelming majority of NFL QBs are Christians
> 
> The only difference is that Tebow sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the difference is that Tebow is the only outspoken Christian. Tebow would be on a team somewhere, were it not for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is one of the more ridiculous statements I've ever heard.
> 
> The NFL has and has had many outspoken Christians.  The big difference with Tebow compared to most others is the media coverage.
> 
> As rightwinger pointed out, Reggie White was a very outspoken Christian and is considered one of the best ever at his position, and was considered so while he played.  Kurt Warner was well known for wearing his Christianity on his sleeve and he is a Super Bowl winning quarterback who has a good chance of entering the HoF.
> 
> Put a microphone in front of at least half of the players in the NFL after a game and they thank god and Jesus for their game.
> 
> The NFL is filled with many self-defined Christians, and some are fairly outspoken about it.  Rarely do they get the kind of coverage Tebow does, though.  Whether that is because of his combination of outspoken belief mixed with his success despite poor passing, I have no idea.
Click to expand...


What's ridiculous is your conceptualization that anybody in the NFL has ever been anywhere near as outspoken about Christianity as Tebow....I stopped reading after you tried to sell that ludicrous premise.


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the difference is that Tebow is the only outspoken Christian. Tebow would be on a team somewhere, were it not for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the more ridiculous statements I've ever heard.
> 
> The NFL has and has had many outspoken Christians.  The big difference with Tebow compared to most others is the media coverage.
> 
> As rightwinger pointed out, Reggie White was a very outspoken Christian and is considered one of the best ever at his position, and was considered so while he played.  Kurt Warner was well known for wearing his Christianity on his sleeve and he is a Super Bowl winning quarterback who has a good chance of entering the HoF.
> 
> Put a microphone in front of at least half of the players in the NFL after a game and they thank god and Jesus for their game.
> 
> The NFL is filled with many self-defined Christians, and some are fairly outspoken about it.  Rarely do they get the kind of coverage Tebow does, though.  Whether that is because of his combination of outspoken belief mixed with his success despite poor passing, I have no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's ridiculous is your conceptualization that anybody in the NFL has ever been anywhere near as outspoken about Christianity as Tebow....I stopped reading after you tried to sell that ludicrous premise.
Click to expand...


Well, clearly you have never followed the NFL very closely.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the more ridiculous statements I've ever heard.
> 
> The NFL has and has had many outspoken Christians.  The big difference with Tebow compared to most others is the media coverage.
> 
> As rightwinger pointed out, Reggie White was a very outspoken Christian and is considered one of the best ever at his position, and was considered so while he played.  Kurt Warner was well known for wearing his Christianity on his sleeve and he is a Super Bowl winning quarterback who has a good chance of entering the HoF.
> 
> Put a microphone in front of at least half of the players in the NFL after a game and they thank god and Jesus for their game.
> 
> The NFL is filled with many self-defined Christians, and some are fairly outspoken about it.  Rarely do they get the kind of coverage Tebow does, though.  Whether that is because of his combination of outspoken belief mixed with his success despite poor passing, I have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's ridiculous is your conceptualization that anybody in the NFL has ever been anywhere near as outspoken about Christianity as Tebow....I stopped reading after you tried to sell that ludicrous premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, clearly you have never followed the NFL very closely.
Click to expand...


Ad-hominem....And there's nothing that has even remotely came close to Tebow levels of Christian advocacy as far as it relates to popular culture and the media.


----------



## rightwinger

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the difference is that Tebow is the only outspoken Christian. Tebow would be on a team somewhere, were it not for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the more ridiculous statements I've ever heard.
> 
> The NFL has and has had many outspoken Christians.  The big difference with Tebow compared to most others is the media coverage.
> 
> As rightwinger pointed out, Reggie White was a very outspoken Christian and is considered one of the best ever at his position, and was considered so while he played.  Kurt Warner was well known for wearing his Christianity on his sleeve and he is a Super Bowl winning quarterback who has a good chance of entering the HoF.
> 
> Put a microphone in front of at least half of the players in the NFL after a game and they thank god and Jesus for their game.
> 
> The NFL is filled with many self-defined Christians, and some are fairly outspoken about it.  Rarely do they get the kind of coverage Tebow does, though.  Whether that is because of his combination of outspoken belief mixed with his success despite poor passing, I have no idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's ridiculous is your conceptualization that anybody in the NFL has ever been anywhere near as outspoken about Christianity as Tebow....I stopped reading after you tried to sell that ludicrous premise.
Click to expand...


I'll take Kurt Warner over Tebow any day


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the more ridiculous statements I've ever heard.
> 
> The NFL has and has had many outspoken Christians.  The big difference with Tebow compared to most others is the media coverage.
> 
> As rightwinger pointed out, Reggie White was a very outspoken Christian and is considered one of the best ever at his position, and was considered so while he played.  Kurt Warner was well known for wearing his Christianity on his sleeve and he is a Super Bowl winning quarterback who has a good chance of entering the HoF.
> 
> Put a microphone in front of at least half of the players in the NFL after a game and they thank god and Jesus for their game.
> 
> The NFL is filled with many self-defined Christians, and some are fairly outspoken about it.  Rarely do they get the kind of coverage Tebow does, though.  Whether that is because of his combination of outspoken belief mixed with his success despite poor passing, I have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's ridiculous is your conceptualization that anybody in the NFL has ever been anywhere near as outspoken about Christianity as Tebow....I stopped reading after you tried to sell that ludicrous premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take Kurt Warner over Tebow any day
Click to expand...


Kurt Warner would be second. But in comparison, he is obscure.


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's ridiculous is your conceptualization that anybody in the NFL has ever been anywhere near as outspoken about Christianity as Tebow....I stopped reading after you tried to sell that ludicrous premise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, clearly you have never followed the NFL very closely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ad-hominem....And there's nothing that has even remotely came close to Tebow levels of Christian advocacy as far as it relates to popular culture and the media.
Click to expand...


I've already said that Tebow has gotten an inordinate amount of media attention.  I'd never deny something so obvious.

But the fact that the sports media goes over everything he does again and again doesn't mean he's actually doing things over and over.  Repeating something he said 500 times doesn't mean he was more outspoken than someone who has their quote repeated 50 times.

Reggie White was a minister who said god told him to go to Green Bay.  That's not outspoken?

Tebow may have been more physically demonstrative where his faith is concerned and he may have gotten more media attention, but that doesn't make him more outspoken about it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Montrovant said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, clearly you have never followed the NFL very closely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ad-hominem....And there's nothing that has even remotely came close to Tebow levels of Christian advocacy as far as it relates to popular culture and the media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already said that Tebow has gotten an inordinate amount of media attention.  I'd never deny something so obvious.
> 
> But the fact that the sports media goes over everything he does again and again doesn't mean he's actually doing things over and over.  Repeating something he said 500 times doesn't mean he was more outspoken than someone who has their quote repeated 50 times.
> 
> Reggie White was a minister who said god told him to go to Green Bay.  That's not outspoken?
> 
> Tebow may have been more physically demonstrative where his faith is concerned and he may have gotten more media attention, but that doesn't make him more outspoken about it.
Click to expand...


Reggie White did not become as vocal about his beliefs til late in his career. Also, the NFL is very different today than it was twenty years ago, as was the country. There has been a very pervasive anti-Christian trend since then, and the NFL is very averse to polarizing attention.


----------



## rightwinger

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ad-hominem....And there's nothing that has even remotely came close to Tebow levels of Christian advocacy as far as it relates to popular culture and the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already said that Tebow has gotten an inordinate amount of media attention.  I'd never deny something so obvious.
> 
> But the fact that the sports media goes over everything he does again and again doesn't mean he's actually doing things over and over.  Repeating something he said 500 times doesn't mean he was more outspoken than someone who has their quote repeated 50 times.
> 
> Reggie White was a minister who said god told him to go to Green Bay.  That's not outspoken?
> 
> Tebow may have been more physically demonstrative where his faith is concerned and he may have gotten more media attention, but that doesn't make him more outspoken about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reggie White did not become as vocal about his beliefs til late in his career. Also, the NFL is very different today than it was twenty years ago, as was the country. There has been a very pervasive anti-Christian trend since then, and the NFL is very averse to polarizing attention.
Click to expand...


Either that, or they hate bad Quarterbacks


----------



## manifold

TheGreatGatsby said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Context, dude. You were saying it as a put-down. And do you think that race-baiting and sharing one's spiritual beliefs are even comparable? You may consider Tebow off-putting, and that's your right. But he's not hurting anyone. I don't think he's even over-bearing even. I've never heard of him going to a non-christian teammate and telling him he's going to hell if he didn't believe. or something like that. You simply can't stand the fact that he has the audacity to go public with beliefs that you don't share; and that is bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow's grandstanding bible-thumping doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> I'm just calling a spade a spade, something you apparently lack the courage to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why do you have to use terms that have bad connotations if it doesn't bother you at all?
Click to expand...


To piss you off.

You're pretty slow on the uptake eh?


----------



## manifold

TheGreatGatsby said:


> the NFL is very averse to polarizing attention.



yeah, that's probably why they banned Michael Vick for life and are forcing the Redskins to change their name...

oh wait!


----------

